# Dawn of Defiance



## Wintergypsy (Dec 11, 2007)

Put your speakers on loudly and start the music, imagining the scrolling yellow text:
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=OSrBftHfmUI

STAR WARS: DAWN OF DEFIANCE
Episode I​
The Traitor's Gambit

It is a dark time in the galaxy. 
The evil galactic Empire 
has spread from the Deep Core to the Outer Rim 
and everywhere the Empire's tyranny can be felt.

Fleeing from the oppression of the Emperor's minions, 
agents of Senator Bail Organa have run to a remote space station above Brentaal. 
Known to be a vocal opponent to the Empire,  
Organa may be the last hope of freedom in the galaxy.

In the hopes of stopping these dissidents 
before they can reach the Senator, 
the Empire have alerted their forces on Sel Zonn station, 
where the struggle for liberty rages on, 
and the first sparks of rebellion have begun to burn... ​


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 11, 2007)

Your ship drops out of hyperspace at an unsuspecting space station in the orbit of Brentaal. 
Beings from all parts of life, all for their own reasons, come out here to rest,relax and mainly to refuel for the next part of their journey.

Seemingly motionless among a sea of starships and satellites above
the twinkling world of Brentaal, Sel Zonn Station grows larger in
your view every second. A central pylon forms the bulk of the
station’s mass, and three landing platforms leading to docking bays
extend from the central section, equidistant from one another and
jutting out into space. The dorsal side of the station features a discshaped
secondary structure, on top of which blinking lights indicate
the presence of a landing platform reserved for wealthy patrons.

Sel Zonn Station is one of over a dozen XQ2 Space Platforms in orbit
around Brentaal. Manufactured by Bengel Shipbuilders some years
before the beginning of the adventure, Sel Zonn Station has not
flourished since the rise of the Empire. Though it still sees a great deal of
traffic from Brentaal and from travelers, the Empire has allowed large
sections of the station to languish and fall apart. Thanks to the rise of
anti-alien sentiment, especially on the Core Worlds, the more run-down
sections of Sel Zonn Station are now inhabited by aliens. As such, a rift
divides the station—wealthy, privileged Human Imperial loyalists occupy
the nicer sections of the station, while all others are relegated to worn
and sometimes dangerous secondary sections.

The interior of the space station conforms to the Imperial standard.
Since Sel Zonn Station orbits a Core World, it is far better maintained
than other structures of its age, and the main areas see constant
renovations and repairs. However, a few steps off of the beaten path
quickly reveal that the station is rotting from the inside out. A short
walk away from the main venues leads to decrepit sections of the
station, filled with broken lights, tarnished metal walls, missing deck
plates, and all manner of suspicious aliens that have been driven out of
the nicer sections by the Empire.

(OOC: Welcome to your current setting...as a starter i would like every player to post his characters reaction on seeing the space station form out of your cckpit or passenger windows. Mind you, all of you travel alone for now...however once docked you'll all find yourselves on the station's main thoroughfare)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 11, 2007)

Koyi looked out the window of the cramped passenger freighter eager to get out of the small space filled with whatever poor skum wanted to flee the last planet she left behind. More expensive travel would be more comfortable but would draw more attention to herself, and that was something she didn't need.   Nolat still had friends out there who would want her dead, or worse.   This station would as good a hiding place as any other for a while.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2007)

Duella looked at the decaying station with contempt. It seemed the station was in even worse wear than when she last had been on a forced vacation here. Could it really be that the Imperials were even worse at running a space station than they were running law enforcement outside of manning a whole planet with Troopers?
She tapped the blaster pistol strapped to her thigh as she waited for the ship to land.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 12, 2007)

Kered's view from the ship was limited at best. He had managed to convince the ower of this Sorosuub Yacht that he was one of the new crew members. Getting the proper papers was easy, it was actually acting the part that was hard for him. It went against his nature to let some rich jerk human boss him around.  He had managed to slip into a spare room near the captains' quarters. 

The small window barely afforded any kind of a view of space, but what it did show was beautiful. Planets glowed in the distance, stars shone brightly. Kered was both surprised and mad when a huge chunk of metal consumed his view. He knew it was a space station, but not which one. It reallly didn't matter. He had all he could stand of the owner of this Yacht.

Kered changed out of his uniform and waited for the ship to touch down. Getting off a ship was always easy, it's simply a matter of where one ends up that is hard. Kered smiled, he loved this part.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 12, 2007)

Alder had hitched a ride in some obviously dubious YT-1300, using the force to convince the captain that his help might come handy. Probably smugglers he had thought when he saw the few man crew. He was standing behind the pilot in the cockpit and stared at the station. Nothing like the jedi temple on Coruscant. The magnificant splendor and the loss of it still burned an image in the padawans mind. Well hope there's some work to be done there. I'm running low on cash, Alder thought to himself.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 12, 2007)

Upon exiting their transports, Koyi and Alder find themselves mixed up in a large group of refugees, spacers and everything belonging to the lowest strata of society. You're forced to go with the group and make your way through the dull, metallic hallways towards the main thoroughfare. 

[OOC: _you are in a big group of people so it's impossible for the moment to go anywhere but with the group. Fortunately the group will break apart once you enter the main thorughfare. As for now, you two are enxt to each other and may engage in conversation if you wish._]

Duella's Imperial shuttle has landed and once she's down the ramp, an Imperial officer approaches her. "Welcome on Sel Zonn station, mylady. Unfortunately for you i hold the following orders from high command..." When he starts to recite his official text, two stormtroopers approach and stand guard. "As of the moment you set foot aboard the station, all of your ranks and entitlements are declared void. You are no longer entitled to any official Imperial position whatsoever. Your shuttle and all your other belongings which you do not have on your person are impounded from this moment. All glory to the Emperor."

On a sidenote, the officer mentions:" Be glad that you're human. You still have a chance to make something out of your life, aliens in this position are usually executed..." He gives Duella a stern look, then turns around and marches away with his stormtrooper escorte. One trooper remains to guard the impounded shuttle.

[OOC: _This means that you're officially sacked by the Empire. From now on you're just another commoner to them._]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2007)

Duella had stood in attention from when the officer addressed her to the moment he was beyond earshot. Then she stamped her leg on the floor and released a colourful string of curses in Huttese.
"Damn those self-indulgent fools," she mutters as she starts making her way away from the landing platforms. "Sure, it wasn't exactly great doing grunt work, but it was better than nothing."
She started making her way to the central area, intending to get something to quench the desire to punch somebody in the face.


----------



## Max (Dec 12, 2007)

Surussk worked quickly, prepping the supplies so they would be ready for unloading from the tramp freighter as soon as they landed.  Surussk wanted off this ship as soon as possible, although his glance out at the approaching space station showed there wasn't much to look forward to there, either.  Following the advice of his grandfather, he had signed on as a crew member, swapping his labor for transport.  He'd done this several times, changing ships each time, to throw off any possible pursuit from home.  This was the last leg of his "escape" and he was looking forward to leaving the common laborer work behind.  

With everything prepared for landing, Surussk was able to watch the final approach to the station with anticipation, eager to start the next phase of his life.  Once the ship has landed, Surussk will gather up his gear, head into the station, and start looking around for work.  Bodyguard, security, or maybe even find someone recruiting for a small war somewhere if he's really lucky.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 13, 2007)

Finally free of the dark cramped cargo hold of the freighter, EF-8 walks down the ramp and takes in the mass of human flesh at the space station docking facility. 

_Self does not processes why human flesh does not allow self in passenger lounge on ship?_

_Because fool you are a droid._

_Sorry selfriend Karnof._

_However, EF-8 they do not realize, you are more than just a 'droid'._

_Affirmative selfriend._ 

_Enough talk, let us see what opportunity awaits on this bucket of bolts._[/end]

EF-8 stiffly walks into the main promanade, scanning the area with its red eyes.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 13, 2007)

All of you make your way to the Promenade,the main commercial area and heart of Sel Zonn station. It is filled with shops of all kinds as well as with large, open seating areas with fountains, plants and other decorations. Matter of factly, it's hard to remeber you're still on a space station. You see all kinds of people, but not much non-humans.

The Promenade is filled with the bustle of revelry and commerce.
Spilling out of the gambling halls are the sounds of victory and the
moans of defeat, while the music of local bands issues from the
cantinas. Only a handful of citizens mill about in the main areas of
the Promenade, a few gazing out the massive windows at the planet
Brentaal hovering below. Businesspeople hawk their wares to the
passersby, and a few Imperial stormtroopers make their way down
the main avenue of the Promenade on their usual patrol at a
leisurely pace.

You can see 4 advertisement boards: Gundark's Cantina, The Credit Chip, Delgas Medical Supplies and Mechanical Allies.

[OOC:You can socialize all you want, but before you take a course of action or go anywhere i need you all to make a perception check DC 10.]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 13, 2007)

Kered looks at the signs..... the Credit Chip. _Sounds promising, I will have to be sure to visit it soon._ He figured he will have to move from this area quickly, but takes a moment to look out the massive windows. 


[sblock=roll]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1423164  it's a 25  [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2007)

"Cantina. Excellent," Duella says to no-one in particular, rubbing her hands together. Normally she would've dropped off some of her equipment before indulging in the leisures of the place, but now she was too frustrated.
[sblock=OoC]Perception (1d20+6=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 13, 2007)

Alder pats the captain on the shoulder as he leaves the ship.* "Thanks for the ride buddy, If we ever happen to same cantina again, I'll buy you a drink."* He is quickly swooped by the crowd and wisely decides not to fight the flow, soon finding himself in the promenade. Alder starts towards the cantina, wanting to drive the dry spot from his throat. _It's always the same with these long jumps. Only stale water to drink for days. Hope they serve Aitha._ Alder thinks to himself, not really caring for alcoholic bewerages.

OOC: Perception (1d20+7=12)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 13, 2007)

Koyi makes her way from the ship looking around for her next mark.   The human beside her looks funny for some reason and she keeps an eye on his hands.   "No one touches for free" she says under her breath to him.

As she is released from the crowd into the promanade she takes a moment to look around.   "I think I can have a little fun here" she says aloud to the air.

Perception Roll (1d20+5=24)


----------



## Max (Dec 13, 2007)

Standing head and shoulders above most beings here, Surussk scans the Promenade to see what the options are.  Deciding that food is the highest priority (the freighter captain obviously tried to cut costs with the crappy rations he served), Surussk will head that direction.  As he walks, he automatically scans the crowd to assess any possible opponents.  Not that he is looking for a fight, however his training made it a habit to look just in case.  In particular, he looks curiously to see how the stormtroopers are armed, as well as any citizens he passes by.

Perception Roll (1d20+6=14)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 13, 2007)

@ all: You can see two men standing on the Promenade. They d not appear to be part of the larger group. They seem to be searching the crowd for someone, however you all go unnoticed.

[OOC= highlight the sentence that concerns you with your cursor...]

@duella: The two men seem to be carrying a hold-out blaster tucked into their jackets and ae wearing identical clothing.

@koyi, kered and EF-8: The two men seem to be carrying a hold-out blaster tucked into their jackets and are wearing identical clothing AND sem to be whispering into hidden comlinks...


----------



## Max (Dec 13, 2007)

Surussk notices a couple human males that seem to be looking for someone.  However, they pay no attention to him so he assumes they are looking for someone else.  Besides, the Red Claw clan would never stoop to using humans if they were hunting for him.  He continues on to the cantina in search of some food.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2007)

Duella takes a couple of decise steps towards the two men before she catches herself and stops. 
_They sacked me, it's not my concern anymore,_ she thinks to herself, shaking her head. Still, the two looked suspicious, so she decided to stay around for a while. Almost without a thought she flicks her blaster to stun and edges towards the two men, though she is still keeping her distance.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

_Looks like it's time for me to get the heck out of here._ Kered decides that the Cantina is a natural place for people to get lost in, so decides to head there. He makes no move that shows he noticed the men, but tries to keep an eye on them as he moves with the crowd.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 14, 2007)

EF-8 walks onto the promenade, scanning the shops and people...

[Start Scan]_...catina...20 meters...self does not require....flesh credit games...13 meters....self does not require...flesh repair...26 meters...self does not require...selfrepair....33 meters...saving location_[End Scan] 

_Ahh EF-8 it feels so good not to have to take part in these silly mortal pastimes anymore..._

_Self does not compute why flesh creatures process emotions, it is not logical to self_

_Not to worry my friend, I am no longer in need..._

occI'm not sure I was able to notice the men...as I rolled a 6.

[sblock=roll]
1d20=4+2=6
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

Alder sees the two and his heart jumps for a second. _They've found me!_ his mind screams but calms down quickly, part his training, part realizing they don't seem to care for him. He continues to the cantina and orders a glass of hot Aitha. He looks around and notices a huge trandoshan walking to the cantina also. _Interesting, not many nonhumans around here. With all those weapons that guy is bound to run into trouble._ If the trandoshan notices him looking at him, Alder will raise his glass in aknowledgment and nods at him.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 14, 2007)

[OOC: Alder has ordered his drink form the waiters outside..]

Each of you are making your way, when a woman with short black hair and a greasy mechanics uniform comes stumbling onto the Promenade, clutching her midsectin as though injured. She struggles to make her way across the floor towards Koyi and Alders's direction, though clearly she has difficulty walking.

All of you find yourselves approximately on the same spot, when she calls out into the public: "Please, help me," she calls out. "There are credits in it for you, just help me!". She sees the two men have noticed er and are gesturing wildly. She turns to each of you personally and calls out again, with wild despair in her eyes: "Help me! They're after me!"

Mere seconds later, a squad of stormtroopers burst into the area from the south end of the Promenade. As the troopers burst onto the scene, the crowd disperses and you six are the only ones left standing there, your attention momentaril absorbed by the woman. The troopers raise their blasters, aiming them at the woman, and shout through their helmet speakers, “Step away from that woman. She is under arrest in the name of the
Emperor!”

[OOC: There are 4 stormtroopers in total, plus the two men standing on the bridge have also drawn their blasters. You can go into combat if you want to, or you can step aside...However, once you decide to go into combat there is no turning back. After 10 combat rounds reinforcements are likely to arrive. The woman is standing close to you all, who are gathered around her. The troopers are at a distance of 7 squares, but are closing in each round...]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

*Alder
Defenses Ref 14 (flatfooted 12), Fort 13, Will 14; Hp 31; Treshold 13;
Init 22*

Alder's hand moves instinctively to where his saber used to hang before he realizes that it is now hidden inside his jacket. Instead he draws the Westar 34 from the holster on his hip. He moves next to the woman and graps her arm, starting to pull her towards some cover. *"come, quick, they have a clear shot if we stay in this spot!"* Alder is not leaving anyone in the same situation he was only a few months ago.

OOC: Is there any tables outside the cantina? If there is, Alder will try to pull the woman there, tip one table over and take cover behind it. 

EDIT after WG cleared the position: Alder will position himself so that the woman is between him and the table. That way neither the two on the bridge nor the stormies can get a clear shot of her. He will keep an eye on the two on the bridge.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

Kered shrugs and says, Gladly, I'd rather not get into it with the Empire. He raises his hands slightly and walks away heading in the direction the troopers came from. 

[sblock=Action]

Kered, when he gets behind them, will try to find cover and attack the nearest enemy unless no one else attacks. If no one attacks, he will simply keep an eye on where they go and try to follow them.  I didn't know if a deception check would be required, so I made one anyway. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1425905 it's an 18. If you need any more rolls, feel free to make them for me since I know I neglected some. [/sblock]


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 14, 2007)

[mid-round 1: situation]

There are two tables outside the cantina, Alder is behind one with Maya (the woman).
The whole'map' stretches 10 squares, from Alder's table to another part of the walkway.
The stormttoopers are at the opposite end, 7 sq away from everyone and standing side by side, rifles raised.
The two spies are behind Alder, on a bridge suspended above air and able to take shots as well.
Kered is inconspicuously walking behind the troopers, when he suddenly ducks and seeks cover behind a plant.
The others are standing betweenthe troopers and Alder & Maya. THe troopers call out once more:" Get out of the way citizens, or we will open fire on you in order to apprehend this spy..."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 14, 2007)

Koyi tries to blend into the crowd and watch what's going on.


Stealth roll to hide in the crowd. (1d20+7=24) 

Perception roll to watch to men. (1d20+5=7)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2007)

Duella sighs deeply. This just wasn't her day, it seemed. 
She turns to talk to the troopers. "You know what? Your timing is about as bad as it gets."
She then dives to the same cover that the stranger dragged the wounded woman, drawing her blaster.
"So what's the plan, hero?"


----------



## Max (Dec 14, 2007)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> THe troopers call out once more:" Get out of the way citizens, or we will open fire on you in order to apprehend this spy..."




Surussk has been skulking on tramp freighters for a couple months, keeping a low profile, not getting to enjoy even a simple tavern brawl, so as to not draw Red Claw attention.  Now that he's done with sneaking about, almost the first minute off the ship someone has offered to fight!  Yes!  Some days are just lucky.

"I accept your offer of combat," he replies formally, and then quickly moves to take cover in the cantina doorway.  Surussk may love a fight, but that doesn't mean he'll stand in the open for 6 guys to take shots at him!  Surussk grabs hold of his carbine (stock folded so it acts as a pistol) and prepares for combat.

ooc: not sure if you want initiative rolls before we start the shooting.  If possible, Surussk will take a shot once he has cover in the doorway.  However, I'm not sure if that took all his turn or not.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

Kered draws his pistol and waits for the fighting to erupt. _Never did like this part._



action: Kered will fire last (hold my place in initiative until the end) and aim at whoever has taken the most damage.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 15, 2007)

[OOC: I've decided initiative, it's as follows: 
Alder, Surussk, Spy 1, Duella, Stormtrooper 1&2, Ef-8 (still pending what he'll do), Maya, Spy 2, Stormtrooper3&4, Kered. 
Koyi doesn't take part in the fighting but keeps an eye out in the crowds.]

The stormtroopers decide to stand their ground and not come closer. Troopers 1-3 are trying to fix the best aim at y'all, eyeing Alder and Surussk as principal targets. Trooper 4 fires a wild shot at Alder, but misses. The spies are trying to take a hit on Maya and Duella...

[OOC again: it's up to Alder and Surussk first, then me again. Also EF-8 can still post a course of action]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2007)

Alder takes a shot at one of the spies on the walkway and at the same time push the girl behind him.







			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Duella sighs deeply. This just wasn't her day, it seemed.
> She turns to talk to the troopers. "You know what? Your timing is about as bad as it gets."
> She then dives to the same cover that the stranger dragged the wounded woman, drawing her blaster.
> "So what's the plan, hero?"



*"Frustrate the empire. No real plan dear."* Alder says with a smile while aiming. *"Just to be pain in Palpatine's backside."* There was a definete bitterness in Alder's voice

OOC: Attack & Damage (1d20+3=12, 3d6=16)


----------



## Max (Dec 15, 2007)

Surussk takes a quick shot at Trooper 1, however he obviously hadn't taken time to set himself properly as the shot is not a good one.

Surussk attack (1d20+2=9)

He mentally winces, knowing his grandfather's criticism on such a poor shot would have been scathing.

ooc: I assume that is a clear miss, so didn't roll damage.  If somehow that is wrong let me know.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 15, 2007)

As Surussk's shot misses trooper 1, he and trooper 2 both turn their full attentions to Surussk...
Alder shoots at spy 1 and hits the man dead on, causing lethal damage. (scratch spy 1)

Despite her dire condition, Maya manages to give some encouragment and advice to Duella and Alder, through gritted teeth: "You can truly help me escape! At least i have some hope left...I suggest you focus on the troopers first, it seems the Trandoshan is in trouble..." Still, her wounds bleed on viciously...

[OOC: Duella, you're up]


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 15, 2007)

_ Apparently the Emperor's men are killing than just more then droid engineers now. EF-8 do something help to the woman in the work clothes that is running toward the man near the catina._

_ Self does not care about flesh in work assignment uniform._

_DO IT EF-8...I leave you in control...slay them all._

_As you wish selfriend doctor._

EF-8 slids the BlasTech DC-15a rifle off his steel shoulder takes aim an opens fire on the stormtroopers.

As EF-8 opens fire in his cold machine voice, EF-8 transmits "Termination orders received, enacting, no surrender option available."

[sblock=init]
Init 1d20=14+6=20
[/sblock]
[sblock=hit]
My hit roll
1d20=16+2+1(point blank)=19
If I hit 
3d8=11+1(point blank)=12
[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2007)

"Yeah, well we'll need you around if there is to be help one way or another."
Duella pulls out the medpac from her utility belt and attempts to administer first aid, but fails.

[sblock=OoC]Treat Injury (1d20+6=13)
Darn, two short. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 15, 2007)

Kered ducks as blaster fire flies through the air, _"Man, these guys are serious. Time to move."_ Kered raises his blaster and fires as he drops prone on the floor. 



ooc: Um......... we don't shoot very well huh? Go Jedi and droid!

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428384=attack roll=7


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 15, 2007)

EF-8 shoots and stormtrooper 2 goes down. You can see that this startles the other troopers a bit, since they're not used to being pressured by such a group, it's usually them doing the intimidation.

Trooper 1 shoots at Surussk and hits for 7 nonlethal damage! (stun setting)
Trooper 3 tries a shot at Alder and Duella, but it ricochets of the cantina table they're hiding behind. The remaining spy tries a shot at Maya, who is somehow able to miraculously doge it despite her situation: nearly-unconcious, she manages to roll away just in time for the lethal shot to hit the empty ground...the man curses loudly for missing his target...
Stormtrooper 4 takes position behind a cantina table, like Alder and Duella's, probably hoping to mirror their tactics.

[Combat Round 2 Init: Ef-8, Alder, Surussk, Duella, Stormtrooper 1, Spy, Stormtrooper3&4, Kered.]

Meanwhile, Koyi's looking for a good escape route for all of them once the combat is over... [feel free to post RP, looking for a strategic exit....]


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 15, 2007)

"Target One terminated"

EF-8 scans the area, pinpoints on trooper 3, and aims its DC-15a at the trooper. 

 "Next target engaged....terminating."  With laser fire pouring out of the barrel of the rifle.

hit roll
1d20=16+2+1=19

damage roll
3d8=8+1=9


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 15, 2007)

[ooc: sorry been busy at work.]

Koyi moves hiding in the mass of crowd.    She circles around finding a position behind the troopers where she can attack from the crowd and subtly draws her blaster pistol.

Stealth roll (1d20+7=17)
Inititive roll (1d20+7=17)


----------



## Max (Dec 16, 2007)

Surussk scowls at being hit, and targets trooper 1 again.

Surussk's (1d20+2=13)

If that manages to hit, the trooper's damage threshold is 5 points lower than normal due to Devastating Attack talent.

damage (3d8=16)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2007)

Alder shoots at the remaining spy, but his aim isn't as good as the last time.

OOC:Attack & Damage (1d20+3=6, 3d6=8)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 16, 2007)

Ef-8's shot hits the third trooper, gravely wounding but not killing him.[ 3 hp left]
Surussk's vengeance seem to be pointed towards trooper 1, but again his shot doesn't manage to hit him. As Alder's shot misses the spy, the man aims at Mara and scores a hit! SHe is now unconcious and mortally wounded. She'll die if someonedoesn't manage to stabilize her condition within 2 combat rounds... [Duella? You're up for medic?]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 16, 2007)

"Somebody get me another medpac!" Duella yells and flicks her blaster back to lethal - no point being the only careful one when there's already dead troopers around, taking a shot at the spy since he's the one with the best line of fire to her currently. Her shot catches the spy squarely in the face.
[sblock=OoC]Attack roll (1d20+4=24), Natural 20 so critical.
Crit damage (6d4=19)

Medpacs have the unfortunate effect of being single-use, and first aid can't be used without one.[/sblock]


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 16, 2007)

After Duella kills the spy, she finds another medpac on Maya, which gives her one chance to stabilize her condition...[one more chance to heal her in the next combat round for Duella]
Trooper 1 takes a shot at Surussk, but misses by far. Trooper 3 turns his full attention to EF-8 and hits the droid squarely in the chest, scoring a whopping 21 points damage! Trooper 4 meanwhile moves closer towards Alder and Duella's location, hoping to arrest them both and getting a honorable mention....However, the troopers, having so much to concentrate on, have totally lost sense of Koyi and Alder. Maybe it's their chance to end this combat...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

Kered aims his blaster at Stormtrooper 1 and pulls the trigger............ and nothing happens. _Screw fighting._ He spots the injured woman and the other woman trying to tend to her wounds. He takes off, sliding next to them. Hi, need some help?



ooc: rolled a natural 1     I'm glad I'm not the main fighter.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1429158


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2007)

*"You're not dying on me now!"* Alder says frustrated. *"Let me try?"* he says to Duella dropping the gun and pulling a medpack from his own belt.

treat inj. (1d20+2=20)

OOC: That gives her 5+her level worth of hitpoints, right?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 16, 2007)

"Well, nothing urgent anymore it seems," Duella answers Kered as Alder dresses the other woman's wounds.
She takes a shot at trooper 4, but it flies wide.
"Can you stand?" she asks the lady in distress they're trying to save. "More importantly, do you know how we can lose the imperials?"


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 16, 2007)

Alder and Duella's help manages to revive Maya. She answers Duella: "There's no point in trying to escape as long as these stormtroopers are shooting at us. We've got to take them out first, then we can run somewhere safe." 
She manages to steady her pistol and fires a shot at trooper 4, who falls on the ground mortally wounded.

This still leaves troopers 1 and 3...

[Init order round 3:  Ef-8, Koyi, Alder, Surussk, Duella, Stormtrooper 1&3, Kered, Maya]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Koyi hopes her hidden status will allow her some surprise as she fires upon trooper 3.


Attack Roll against Trooper3 (1d20+2=21)
Damage roll if successful. (3d4=5)
And Dastardly Strike if that's possible from my hidden location.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 16, 2007)

EF-8 staggers back from the force of the blaster shot in the chest. The shot leaves a gapping hole in EF-8's chest plate with black smoke pouring from the cavity. 

_ Damage assessment...scanning...70% of selfs body destroyed by laser fire._

EF-8 holds down the trigger and returns fire back at the trooper.

hit roll
1d20=19+2+1-1=22

dmg roll
3d8=7+1=8

ooc
 Ouch 21 points that hurts! I also move one down the condition track as well.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

*"By The Force"* Alder mutters quietly (but those next him might overhear it) as he sees the hole in the droid's chest. *"Hope someone knows how to fix droids?"* He says aloud as he picks the blaster again and takes a shot at the closer trooper.

Attack & Damage (1d20+3=15, 3d6=13)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 17, 2007)

Trooper 1 falls to the ground, killed by Alder's shot.
Koyi manages to wound but not kill trooper 3.

[OOC: i need someone to finish off trooper 3  Maybe a job for Surussk?]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Trooper 1 falls to the ground, killed by Alder's shot.
> Koyi manages to wound but not kill trooper 3.
> 
> [OOC: i need someone to finish off trooper 3  Maybe a job for Surussk?]



Didn't EF-8 hit also?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 17, 2007)

If there manages to be another round, Koyi attacks Trooper3 again 
{Attack and Damage rolls (1d20+2=8, 3d4=10])probably missing.}

If someone else finishes him of Koyi shouts to the other attackers, "We've got to get out of here, there will be more.  Get to the lower decks"


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 17, 2007)

[OOC: mistake on my part, Ef-8 'd hit trooper 3 as well..the kill goes to Koyi. FOr now, combat is over and RP'ing can begin. I'll keep track of XP and i'll notifiy when you level and stuff...]

The threat has bveen dealt with and you all manage to get Maya on her feet. It is clear that you must run and hide somewhere because reinforcements would arrive soon, without doubt.
Maya thanks you all and says: "Thank you all. WIth helping me you might've done more for the galaxy than you realize...But we must hide now, i have an appartment on the lower decks where were going to be safe. We can talk further there. As for wounds and damage, they can be repaired later on: there's a medic as well as a droid repairer on the station...though i'd be wary of the droid repairshop..the twi'lek's dodgy..he'll help you but i woudl'nt chat  with him too much..."

Maya takes you on a rather long walk through halls and corridors of the station, 'till you reach a part which is very quiet and where there's seemingly no Imperial activity. Maya explains:" The Imperials don't come here. This is the Smuggler's quarter and the Imperial is payed enough to evade the station's quarters from this place on. THey're not really wanted here so we're sure to be safe."

She leads you all into her tiny appartment, where you can sit down and ask her any questions you want....


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Alder looks at the droid in bewilderment. *"Wow. That shot would have destroyed any droid I've ever seen before. I think you should follow us too."* He helps Maya to walk to her apartment. When she tells of the smugglers quarter Alder smiles. *"Ah, a place for the likes of me. I do hope you're right about that the imperials don't find us here."* Alder takes a look of the others while they walk. The human woman who helped with this girl. Seemed helpfull. An Iridorian, a Twi'lek girl, (_pretty, he thought but dismissed that immediatily from his mind._) a huge Trandoshan who carried a lot of weaponry with him. Well he did run into trouble as Alder had thought, unfortunatily Alder found himself in the same trouble. Well at least they were on the same side. And then there was the droid. Tough build. The hole in the droid's chest seemed to smoke still. Someone needs to take look of that soon. Somewhere along the way he says. *"Okay, I think introductions are in place. I'm Alder, a bountyhunter. It seems we're in this together now, so I would like to know who my accomplices are. I just managed to get on the good side with the empire again so my apologies if I seem a bit nervous at the moment. Seems I'm on the run again."
*
Alder will consentrate on the force to get a feeling about this situation.
OOC: Use the Force to Search Feelings about going to the apartment. UtF +6


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 17, 2007)

The Force seems to indicate that following Maya is a good thing and that the danger is over


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 17, 2007)

Kered helps supports Maya and lets her lead him to the apartment. "I can help some with that damage droid, if you would like. He turns to the bountyhunter, "Forgive me if I do not give my name in public. Later perhaps.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 17, 2007)

The attractive young Twi'lek looks around at this group.   She wears a grey protective jumpsuit and silver bands on her Leeku.   The teal skin of her leeku bear strange tattoos.  She walks with the group to the apartment

"I'm Koyi, as for my profession bountyhunter, I'm sure you'ld find my services pleasurable."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2007)

"My name is Duella, and up untill an hour ago I was, grudgingly, one of the Imperials. Small area law enforcement, to be precise. Guess they picked a bad day to sack me," she concludes with a shrug. As they walk, she changes in the power pack to her blaster instead of the energy cell she usually kept there when not on the job.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 18, 2007)

_ Arrggh, you could have killed them a bit faster EF-8, before they put that hole in us...oh I thought I built you better than that._

_ I regret I was damaged selfriend doctor..._

_ Nevermind, follow the others that were helping us during the fight. _

EF-8 turns to the crowd of those who helped in the battle against the troopers.  "I am EF-8, I have been ordered to accompany you." 

Once at the apartment, EF-8, moves to the corner of the room and stand quietly, inspecting the hole in its chest.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 18, 2007)

Maya looks at you all throughout the room and speaks up: "What i see here is the most mixed group of adventurers i've ever seen...but what is more, i see my rescuers...i thank you all.
But you haven't just saved me, you managed to restore some hope to what seemed to be a lost cause. There isn't much more i can say, but it will be made clear later on."

"As for who i am; my name is Maya and i am a member of Alderaanian Security and part of the personal security force of Senator Bail Organa. I was waylaid by the Empire mere hours after my arrival, it seems that the senators name is enough to make the Empire an enemy these days...so the Empire wanted me off the station...the hard way..."

"I'm very sorry but i fear i have to ask you to complete the task that was given to me, because my condition is still too weak to come along with you. Although it is for the good of the galaxy, i'm sure you will want a substantial reward. If you carry out the assignment i was given, that will be provided for."

"But now i shall tell you most secret information as to what i need from you, if you choose to accept my request. I need you to go to Deep Storage, Cargo Bay V-14, it's in the lowest parts of Sel Zonn station. There is a droid there named Switch, who has some valuable cargo shipped all the way from the Deep Core. I was supposed to meet him, recover the cargo and transport it to Senator Bail Organa of Alderaan."

"This is higly sensitive information i trust on to you all, and i sincerely hope you will accept my mission. Upon arrival on Alderaan you will be rewarded. Now before you leave you're invited to ask me any question concerning the assignment..."

"As for the droid, it'd be best to get yourself repaired first. I suggest you go to 'Mechanical Allies', its a droid repair shop just around the corner, run by an untrustworthy Twi'lek named San, but he'll eb able to fix you up good. Just don't mention this mission to him."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2007)

Alder considered his words carefully. He needed to keep the facade of Alderaanian bounty hunter but he was conserned that he might run into those who knew the real Antilles. Finally he sighs and replies. *"I don't think I'm very welcome back on Alderaan, but I know of Senator Organa. He is a good man and if I can be pain in Emperor's butt by helping him, I'm up for it."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 18, 2007)

My name is Kered Rinos and am glad to accept your offer of adventure. Kered retreats to the corner of the room, and surveys his potential companions.


----------



## Max (Dec 18, 2007)

"I am Surussk, T'doshok warrior.  Your offer interests me, however I have a question or two.  How will we recognize Switch and how will Switch know we are its contact?  Once we have the information, how will we get to Alderaan?  Do you have a ship, or will we need to arrange our own?" asks the Trandoshan.

On the walk to this apartment, Surussk had spent the time reviewing the battle and his performance.  Having missed all his shots, he can see that his grandfather was right to say he needed to experience real battle, not just practice.  _I doubt he thought I'd go right out and take on the Empire, though._  Surussk thinks to himself.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2007)

"Feels pretty good, getting something real to do," Duella says mostly to herself.
"One of us should patch up the droid, standard procedures include monitoring local repair shops when droids are involved."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 18, 2007)

If you can get me the right materials, I should be able to repair the damage. Kered motions to the droid, Follow me. He heads into a different room to repair the droid.



[sblock=Action and Rolls]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1434752 Rolled a 23 for a mechanics check.
I have a toolkit, but not the parts. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 19, 2007)

_ EF follow the one named Kered, the him make the necessary repairs, it will be easy than performing them yourself._

_ Affirmative selfriend doctor. I will allow the flesh creature make the repair._

EF-8 looks at Kered and follows him towards the side chamber, with a thin black smoke still trickling out of its chest cavity.  "My orders are to follow you flesh creature and allow you to make the necessary repairs to self." 

"Flesh creature named Kered Rinos can make repairs to self....saving...data."


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 19, 2007)

Maya answers Surussk's questions: "You look like a noble warrior Surussk....it is good to have you in this quest. As for your contact, i only know you'll meet him at Docking Bay V-14. Once you have secured the cargo, you can signal me throug my comlink and a ship will make rendezvous to pick you up. Any other info will have to be found through the HoloNet."

As for the droid, Kered can fix it but he still needs some material to make the repairs.
Maya orders some plating from the droid workshop and Kered repairs EF-8 himself.
(OOC: the droid is as good as new, but it'll cost you part of the price of a new shell-> 300 creds deducted from EF-8's chip.)

As Ef-8 is repaired (and Surussk is healed), you all (minus Maya of course) head for the lower section of the ship, throughout the complex of hallways you find information terminals...maybe someone should slice into one and see what they can find...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 19, 2007)

Kered connects his datapad to the information terminal. "Let's see what they know that we should know. Kered starts looking for any information relevant to the newly formed group (such as warrants, cameras, etc.) and keeps a eye open for anything that could be useful. Let me know if you think of something we should check on.

[sblock=Action and Rolls]

Connect datapad = 20   http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1435496

If the terminal is hostile to him, he will attempt to improve access.

Computer check roll for Information gained = 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1435498

[/sblock]


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 20, 2007)

EF-8 silently follows the group into the bowels of the space station, constantly scanning the halls for any imperials.

_ EF we must be more careful of the Imperials. They will send us to the slag heap if we let them. _

_ Affirmative. _


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 20, 2007)

Kered manages to slice into the mainframe and finds everything there is to know about the station: lanes, docking bays, instructions and everything. Through the cameras you can see that there's a lot of Imperial activity on the Promenade and the upper decks in general.
As of yet, there are no wanted signs or anything so the Imperials aren't actively looking for the party or any member. It looks like it's gonna be a safe route to V-14...and quite possibly a safe route out.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 21, 2007)

OCC: nothing for EF at this time just following the crowd.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 21, 2007)

Alder will consentrate on the Force for a second to get a feeling about the situation.

OOC: Search Feelings with UtF regarding the meeting at V-14. UtF +6.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 21, 2007)

They don't seem to care much about what happened. Should have a clear path to our destination. Anything else anyone care to know?


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 21, 2007)

Alder tries to listen to what the Force has to tell him...he gets mixed and confused feelings, basically ti's a good thing to meet Switch but there mgiht be some complications...best be on guard...

Kered manages to dig up some more information through the HoloNet: Bay V-14 seems to be in a section of the station that has been quarantined for over a year and a half, yet no maintenance requests have been made to repair the bay. It also seems that an exhaust port runs straight through the bay.


You make your way through the deepest bowels of the station and you find that you've entered a very neglected floor. Many of the lights have burned out, and blaster marks and
carbon scoring mar the walls, ceiling, and floor. The area reeks of ozone and electrical fires, and pools of coolant litter the hallways at regular intervals.
 After winding yourt way through a near-labyrinth of decrepit corridors, you arrive in the hallway leading towards Deep Storage V-14...

The doorway to V-14 is guarded by two Gamorreans. They haven't noticed you as they seem busy talking (~snorting would be a better word) to each other...


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 21, 2007)

*"I have a bad feeling about this."** Alder says to no-one in particular. *"Best be ready for combat."* He still feels uncomfortable with the blaster and opens his jacket to get access to the saber if need be.

[sblock=*]It needed to be said    [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh nonsense. No need for a fight. Kered turns to Duella, My lady, do you still have your badge? If so then please, play along with whatever I say. he says with a bow. He addresses the entire group and states, Gams are not known for their intelligence. Perhaps we can convince them to simply let us in.


----------



## Max (Dec 21, 2007)

"You try talking, and we'll stay ready just in case," says Surussk, obviously preferring to fight his way through rather than talk.  However, he seems content to let Kered and Duella try and talk them through first. 

"I wonder - who would bother to place guards down here?  Are they guarding our cargo or something else entirely?"

Surussk will take a position with his back to a wall, where he can see both directions down the hallway.  He doesn't want to get so worried about the guards that someone can sneak up behind us.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2007)

"Unfortunately no, I left my uniform back home. This was supposed to be a vacation," Duella answers. "Doesn't mean we can't try sweettalking them."


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 22, 2007)

EF-8 stops short of the Gamorreans. Scans them and stops...red eyes watching everybody, his steel hand ready to ready his DC-15a. EF then to no one in particular, "Snorting flesh creatures...friend or foe...termination orders...query." 

_Hold for now EF...they are not Imperials, just brutish hired muscle._

_Affirmative selfreind Doctor._

"Hold"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 22, 2007)

Kered marches directly up to Gamorreans, motioning for Duella to follow closely and the others a little bit farther behind. Open this doorway for the Senator. Kered pauses while they expectedly stare at him then adds, I am the personal assistant to Senator Yinamo from the Outer Rim. Open this door or she shall see to it that you are severly punished, more so than even your sick kind can understand. Now! Kered face flushes red, a light coming to his eyes as he speaks. 




http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1440690 =  20


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 22, 2007)

[OOC: heheh, nicely done...]

The guards shrug as they lead you *all* inside the bay. 

The deep storage bay is as run-down as the hallways leading up to it, with entire metal plates missing from the floor and a huge, open exhaust shaft near the back of the room. Large crates litter the area, creating the appearance of a haphazard mess, and the air has a
distinct smell of sweat and fumes that makes the entire area unpleasant. Flickering lights provide modest illumination, and a burst pipe along the ceiling leaks blue fluid down one wall.
Appart from the crates, the room appears quite empty.

Near the center of the room is an item that seems very out of place—a large, finely crafted desk made of Japor ivory wood, which means that the desk is both priceless and rare. Sitting peacefully behind the desk is a protocol droid with shiny, ebony coverings that
seem to soak up light and offer only the slightest reflection. The droid’s eyes flicker slightly, as though imitating a person blinking rapidly.

[I need a perception check for each of you, as you introduce yourselves or something ]


----------



## Max (Dec 22, 2007)

Surussk takes a quick look at the droid and then keeps to the side where he can see the Gamorreans, just in case they decide to get angry.  You never can tell with Gamorreans what might set them off.  He was impressed how Kered talked the group into the bay, so he's content to let him continue to do the talking.

perception roll (1d20+6=10)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 22, 2007)

Kered stands directly in front of the droid, Droid, what is your purpose here? I am Ryyk, servant of Senator Yinamo. he motions towards Duella. She has come to personally see what is going on in this place and has be given access to every area of this station. Explain droid, why this area is guarded as it is.

[sblock=Rolls]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1441248 = 21 deception
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1441250 = 23 perception [/sblock]


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 22, 2007)

EF-8 files into the room remaining near the entrance. Scanning the room, looking at the droid making sure it does not pose a threat.

Perception Roll:
1d20=10+2=12


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 22, 2007)

The droid rises up and answers:

"You have done well getting past my guards, Kered Rinos, and i am grateful you did not damage them. It's so hard to find decent replacements these days. But enough with your deception, i know your identity, as well as that of EF-8, Surussk, Duella, Koyi and Alder..."

"But where are my manners. My name is Switch and you could say i'm in the information gathering and...procurement business. This here's my companion R5-B8." He motions at a buzzy R5 droid at the side of his desk, which gives a hello as well: "beep-uzz-tweet".

You all can see a Twi'lek standing a bit further in the distance, and no doubt there'd be numerous guards spread out in cover throughout the room.

"But do be seated." At Switch's request, two thugs deliver six finely crafted wooden chairs for you all. "First, can i offer you something to drink? I have all kinds of liquors and beverages from all over the universe. Nothings as bad as doing business on an empty stomach..."

Once you all are comfortable, Switch asks the question: "My services are available for anyone who can pay, so i implore you, tell me why you have come..."

All of you can't help but be astonished by such a noble, refined droid crime-lord. 
With such a personality and a Coruscanti accent, Switch could fit in among Brentaal’s nobility if he were not a droid. When he speaks, he does so cheerfully and lightly, as though his power and prestige leaves him without a care in the world. It is unclear how a protocol droid managed to convince a number of living beings that he should be their leader, but the fact that they follow Switch loyally is a testament to his persuasive skills and his acumen as a crime lord.


[OOC: Okay, you can talk all you want with Switch and make any deals you see fit. Switch can get the party anything they need, but in the end they'll have to ask for the Cargo of course, and most evidently pay for it. In dealing with Switch all checks you see fit can be used. I'd like to point out as well that none of the creatures (droid or not) present in the room are hostile towards the players. It is purely business...]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 22, 2007)

Alder will content to let the others do the talking. He is not too bad with words himself but can see that clearly some of the others are more suited for such conversation.

OOC: Perception (1d20+7=27) (natural 20)

BTW. Did Maya give us the credits we're supposed to pay the cargo with?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 22, 2007)

"Forgive my deception, I did not wish a conflict and had to know if you knew of us before I ventured any information. I shall allow a more gracious tongue than mine tell you of what we desire. Kered bows politely at the droid, somewhat astonished at how refined he is. Kered sits in his quite comfortable chair and politely waits for someone else to speak.


ooc: Kered is not very good at gathering information, just deceiving people. It would be much better if someone else spoke now lol.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2007)

Duella plays the role of a senator up untill the moment the droid reveals its knowledge of their true identities. 
When their cover is blown, she relaxes considerably. 
"A pleasure to meet you," she says, assuming the role of the group's face for now. "Since you offered, I at least would love some quality wine. But to get to business, we were sent to recover a delivery. But since you know who we are, I assume you already knew that as well."

Perception (1d20+6=9)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 23, 2007)

You all are served Corellian wine that has rested for over 500 years, so you figure this is an incredibly wealthy crimelord.

"Quite so. I understand you have come to procure the cargo and i indeed know it's location.
I can disclose it to you for the imminently reasonable price of...2.000 credits."

[OOC: According to my calculations, i might be wrong though, the party doesn't have 2.000 creds (deducting EF-8s repairs and all). However you can use all means/checks you deem necessary to try and persuade Switch to hand it over for less...]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2007)

OOC:  Heh. If it hadn't been a droid this would have been a lot easier. As it is, my Mind Trick doesn't work. But maybe we can reason with it.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 23, 2007)

OOC: sure, reasonings is in. With HIM it's a HIM not an 'It', lol. He has some sort of consciousness and doesn't have a master  Anyway, reasoning is the way to go


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 23, 2007)

EF-8 moves up to where the chairs are located, but does not sit down. EF continues to stand and do nothing.

_EF sit down and listen to the droid._

_Yes selfriend doctor._

As EF starts to take a seat,"self is ready to listen to fellow droid named Switch."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 24, 2007)

OOC: Perception +5 (1d20+5=20)    Did you include my hidden funds in your calculations.



Koyi looks shocked at the droid.   "How do you know who I am?   Where do you know me from?"


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 24, 2007)

Alder looks a little confused when Switch starts talking about money. *"We were under the assumption that the shipment was paid in advance. I have a feeling you are trying to swindle us. Unfortunatily I suspect that none of us is wealthy enough for that. But it seems you know much about us, so you probably also know that at least two of us are bounty hunters. Maybe we could agree on somekind of favor to be done later as a payment?"*


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 26, 2007)

Koyi notices that there are 4 henchmen in the room, standing on guard but obviously not against the heroes. They seem nervous, as if expecting something bad...

Switch answers to Koyi: "Rest assured, i also know you had a..troubled past, but i'm not in league with those you were running from. As for my information, i have a spy network across the galaxy so i hold a lot of information..and droid's minds aren't as limited as those of living beings...no harm intended"

He turns to Alder and the party: "As you might know, the Alderaanian agent was only instructed to meet me as a contact. However, a deal can be made. If you agree to supply me with information from time to time from wherever your journeys through the galaxy take you...i am willing to part with the cargo for..say...1.000 credits. For 50 credits more, i can tell you the nature of the cargo as well..."

He leans over intently toward the party, actively engaged in the negotiations...


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 27, 2007)

Alder turns to the others. *"Does anyone carry any creds? I'm afraid I'm a little empoverished lately. All I have is 70 C in cash. I do hope that the senator intends to pay this cargo back."* He then turns back to Switch. *"Being a spy has never been my line of work but I could see that you could be a profitable patron. Personally I don't really care what the cargo is, we were just asked to secure it and transport it onwards and that's sufficient for me."*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 27, 2007)

"I have some credits but I fail to see why I should turn them over to him." 

Koyi turns to Switch "Do you want this cargo shipped or not?   I fail to see why you believe we should pay you to give us the location of this cargo that neither belongs to us, or is being transfered to us.   You act like we care, at a 1000 creds I fail to see why it would not be in my best interest to simply walk away?"


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 27, 2007)

Switch turns back to Koyi and answers: "Let's make priorities clar shall we? QUite frankly, i don't care about the cargo being shipped wherever you want. I am only the current keeper of it. And you will be payed and refunded for this assignment, i suspect. I also suspect your payment to exceed the sum you are asked now, which is why i asked 2.000 in the first place.
And since you 'heroes' seem to mind alot about that stuff...i have heard that the Empire is véry keen on protecting the cargo, and the transport of this cargo could mean alot for..the sake of good, as you beings call it. And you have no other choice to get off this station i'm afraid...the Imperial presence here is after you..."

"But if earning money is your concern, i can give you an added assignment. There is also a crate of Corellian Ale where the cargo is located. If you transport it to Alderaan for me, you will receive 500 credits upon completion."

He then turns back to the whole party and sais: " My caclulations figure out that you pay 1000 now for the location of the cargo, upon completion of my little errand you'll earn 500 credits andadded on that you will receive a reward on Alderaan...so this could prove fruitfull for al of you...so i repeat my offer: 1000 credits, be it rough or in objects of value, for the location of the cargo you seek..."


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 27, 2007)

occ:still here, if we need money I can use what I have on my cred chip.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 27, 2007)

Also OOC in answer to Dragoon: whatever's fine. Bottom line is you have to pay 1.000 creds to Switch, by whatever means. You are free to use credits, or you can try and haggle ojects if you wish. His offer concerning the Corellian Ale is still valid, so you can pay him AND take it up in rodr to gain 500 credits as you land on Alderaan


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 27, 2007)

Kered finally speaks, "While we are guilty in the eyes of the Empire, they are _not_ actively looking for us. But please, let us make this a more friendly enviroment again. I have not the credits to pay you, or else I would Mr. Swift. Please allow my friends and I a moment to decide, as sure you know that such business matters cannot be made in haste. Is there a way we may discuss our matters in private? Kered stands and extends a hand to Swift, "I do not feel quite comfortable in a room full of guards with enough firepower to hold off the Empire for days. If I could be so bold as to ask you to briefly leave us be, we will have either an attractive counter offer, or accept your proposal. I apologize again for the rudeness on our part. We have been quite stressed lately."


----------



## Max (Dec 28, 2007)

Surussk has been listening carefully, while keeping an eye on the guards just in case.  You can't be too careful, you know?

When Kered asks for a moment without Swift and Co, Surussk nods agreement.  "Yes, a moment to consider would be good."

ooc: the following is assuming the PC's have a chance to talk without Swift or his minions listening (at least as far as we can tell).

"Well, this has turned out to be much more complicated than we were told.  This Maya left out about 1000 details in her instructions.  Koyi, I agree with you -- I am not happy to be pressed into paying for this cargo.  If Maya won't make good on the price, then we'll take it out of her hide," Surussk says, most seriously.  "However, the longer we sit here the bigger the risk the Empire will locate us or the cargo, or both.  We need to get the cargo, and get out of here.  I have a 200 credits I can contribute to this extortion."


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 28, 2007)

Switch answers: "It looks like we will find an agreeable solution. And of course we have provided a place for you to talk things over...if you would just follow R5..."

The droid leads you onward and Switch closes the file when suddenly...

KA_BOOM _spa-kow spa-kow_ 

The two Gamorreans are gunned down in a halo of blaster fire, when you see a Chevin entering with 4 cronies. 

Blaster fire sounds from outside in the hall, and suddenly the blast
doors leading into the storage bay slide open to reveal a number of armed thugs outside and the two Gamorreans were gunned down in a halo of blaster fire.
 In the midst of the rabble is a large Chevin, his trunk hanging low to the ground and his mouth twisted in a snarl. “So you thought you could hide your deal with the offworlders from me, Switch? I’m tired of not getting my cut! Turn him into a scrap heap, boys!”

Ganga Lor is a petty thug who once worked for Switch but is now engaged in rivalry with him. He came to the station the same time as him and they never really got along. This massive Chevin looks old, even for his species. His trunk hangslow and scars cross his face, giving him a weathered look that matches his leathery skin. His clothes are little more than rags, and a large blaster pistol pokes out from beneath his vest as though ready to be drawn on a moment’s notice.


And to make matters worse...Koyi notices three more thugs changing sides, among which Switch's Twi'lek advisor. He speaks out: "Kill the droid, and these offworlders as well!"

[OOC: okay folks, massive battle. The CHevin and his cronis are after Switch and you guys. Time to roll initiative..and,as a reminder, you're up against 7 thugs and one (cowardly) Chevin boss...]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 28, 2007)

Koyi draws her blaster (move action) and dives behind cover (move action), (next round)  She takes aim on the Twi'lek double crosser and fires.





Initiative roll (1d20 7=15)

Attack and Damage rolls (1d20 2=15,  3d4=9)


----------



## Max (Dec 28, 2007)

Surussk initiative (1d20+6=25)

ooc: assuming I'll go near the top, so here is my move when my turn comes.  I'll be away from my computer most of the day.

Still keyed up from the previous combat, Surussk reacts very quickly when Switch's underlings change sides.  Surussk fires his carbine at the nearest thug, and then grabs the nearest cover he can find.  If there is nothing within one move, then he will shoot anyway then get as close to cover as he can.  

Surussk shoots (1d20+2=13)
Surussk damage (3d8=12)

(reminder that devastating shot is in effect while he uses the carbine like a pistol)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 28, 2007)

Kered slides over the desk and pulls his blaster. "Don't suppose you have a way out?" He asks the droid.




http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446516/   Int=17


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 28, 2007)

Alder is a bit slow to react but draws his blaster with the grace of a natural gunslinger and shoots at the Chevin.

Init (1d20+6=10)
Attack & Damage (1d20+3=20, 3d6=12)


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 28, 2007)

_ Blast EF not only was this swine droid trying to swindle us, he is apparently also being double crossed by somebody else and now we are caught in the firefight. Destroy the intruders EF!_

EF-8 leaps out of his seat pulling his rifle out an prepares to battle the intruders."Selfreind doctor says destroy intruders...in process of terminating."

Init Roll:
1d20=11+6=17


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2007)

Duella gets behind cover and takes a quick survey of the situation. 
"Everybody, keep your heads clear," she shouts out. "don't ruin a good shot by rushing it!"
She then draws her blaster and gets ready to shoot.

*OoC:* Move behind cover, then use Born Leader to give everybody within Line of Sight +1 insight bonus to attacks. Draw blaster.
I can't get to Invisible Castle right now, so Initiative +8.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 29, 2007)

[OOC: don't worry Dalamar, ive rolled Initiative in your place: it's a 14! congratulations ]

Complete Initiative order is: Surussk, EF-8, Thug 1&2&3, Kered,Thug 4&5, Koyi, Duella, Thug 6&7, Alder, Ganga Lor

Map layout: 12sq/24 sq. You are all more than half way from the exit door. Between the door and yourselves the thugs have spread out and they've taken cover behind 2 crates, while Thug 1&2&3 stand unprotected. Ganga Lor is hidden behind another crate and , although he's a coward, he tries to reach Switch to have an unprotected shot at him. Two of Switch's thugs are still fighting on your side...

Switch answers to Kered: "Unfortunately we do not have another exit. And i wouldn't recommend jumpng in the termal exhaustport in the back ..that leads to termination."

[Thugs surprise round]

The heroes are caught flat-footed so the thugs get a first surprise round.
Thugs 1&2 are focussed on Switch's thugs and bot of them fire some blaster runds at them, dealing Switch's henchmen moderate damage. Thug n°3 takes a shot at Kered, but misses by a hiar when Kered slides over the table, meanwhile shielding Switch from a shot by Thug n°4.
Thug 5 shoots at Surussk, missing by far thanks to the Trandoshan's quick reflexes.
Thugs 6&7 take up a more defensive position.

[Round I]
Surussk fires his carbine towards Thug 5,  releasing a barrage of blaster fire and leaving nothing behind (scratch n°5).
Ef-8 stands unprotected but ready to wreak havoc next round!
Thugs 1&2 manage to kill off one of Switch's henchmen, while n°3 takes a shot but misses Surussk. 
Kered tries to shield Switch from immediae harm while looking to end this combat asap.
He gets shot at by Thug n°4, dealing 9 damage!
Koyi manages to hit the Twi'lek thug in the leg, wounding him but not killing (he is out, however, since he can't move and he was accredited as Thug n°3)
Duella inspires the other heroes with strategical advice.
Thugs 6&7 seem hesitating and nervous, still unsure on shooting their former boss.
Ganga Lor yells :" You dimwits! You were paid to carry out your jobs!", while shooting a blasterbolt near their heads to 'encourage' them.
Lastly, Alder hits Ganga Lor squarely in the chest, causing him to groan but nto to die: "Outworlders!" he hisses "I sincerely hoped you stayed out of this! Men, focus all your attention on these unwanted guests!"

[This makes next round's Init: Surussk, EF-8, Thug 1&2, Kered,Thug 4, Koyi, Duella, Thug 6&7, Alder, Ganga Lor]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 29, 2007)

"You freaking told them to shoot at us earlier! Kered shouts at Ganga Lor. "I really hope your death comes first." Kered lays flat under the desk and shoots at Ganga.


ooc: for some reason Invisiblecastle wouldn't work on my comp. So please, roll for me. I will trust you  +2 to hit, 3d6 dmg.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 29, 2007)

Alder drops behind some cover and takes another shot at the Chevin. *"If we take down their leader, the others might reconsider"* he says to those near him.

OOC: Yeah it seems invis castle is down. You might want to do the rolling Wintergypsy. +3 to attack and +1 from Duella so +4, and 3d6 damage. If the Chevin is already dead by my turn then shoot the Twi'lek or if he is too dead, then any of the others.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2007)

"Way to go, group!"
Duella assumes her most authoritative voice and shouts over the din of the battle.
"Back down, you are outnumbered! If you choose to persist, we will not hesitate to blast you to smithereens!"

*OoC:* Intimidating the Chevin (or whomever happens to be still standing and giving orders by the time it is Duella's turn), Persuasion +7. 

Everybody remember to account the +1 bonus to attacks.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 30, 2007)

Koyi tumbles forward to find a point that is behind cover and 6 squares or less from one of the enemies.  Acrobatics  7 (1d20 7=12)

She takes a shot at the enemy using point blank shot and her bonus from Duella.
Attack and Damage roll (1d20 4=21,  3d4=6)


----------



## Max (Dec 30, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Alder drops behind some cover and takes another shot at the Chevin. *"If we take down their leader, the others might reconsider"* he says to those near him.




"Excellent strategy suggestion," Surussk mutters, as he directs his shot at the Chevin.

Surussk shoots (1d20+3=22)
damage roll (3d8=9)
(devastating shot ability reminder)


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 30, 2007)

EF-8 scans over to Thug #1 and put the rifle in a firing stance and fires a round against the thug. 

To Hit:
1d20=8+2=10 :\ 

After the shot EF-8 scans the area and moves to get some cover.

occ, taking a move action to find cover after my shot


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 30, 2007)

Surussk, EF-8, Thug 1&2, Kered,Thug 4, Koyi, Duella, Thug 6&7, Alder, Ganga Lor

EF-8's shot misses and the droid shuffles for cover. Thug 1 tries to shoot at EF-8 in revenge but doesn't hit his target, which found cover behind a crate just at the right time. Thug 2 fires a shot at Duella which, depsite her cover, deals 9 hp damage! Surussk's shot greatly wounds Ganga Lor, after which Kered finishes him off! Koyi manages to hit and kill Thug 6 from closeby.

Alder's comment proved right as the thugs are already demoralized after loseing their leader and Duella's authoritve voice does the rest. The remaining thugs (1,2 and 7) trhow down their weapons and surrender. Just at that moment two of Switch's helpers arrive to usher their captives away. 

[OOC: Good combat everyone!]

Switch adresses the party: "I thank you, adventurers. You have saved the life of me and my associates. I was not counting to see that ingrate again but i admire the way in which you did away with him. It seems i will ave to clear out the traitors from my ranks. As a token of my gratitude i will halve my price...it WILL cost 500 credits however, since i have to pay customs to disclose the cargo. As for the nature of the cargo...it is a human agent returning from the Deep Core, who let himself be frozen in carbonite and needs to be transported to Alderaan because he holds sensitive information concerning the Empire..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

"I'm sad to say that I do not accept that offer. Halving the price is a good start though." Kered says with a polite nod. "In case you missed it, I saved you from blaster fire by taking it myself. I ask you politely good sir, please rethink your offer and come up with one that makes my wounds worth while.



ooc: I'm tempted to just reprogram the freakin droid, or shut him off totally lol. Someone stop me!


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 30, 2007)

Switch answers: "Please be reasonable...the Cargo's stored up on Blue Deck, where it's swarming with Imperials. It is impossible to acquire if the 500 credits levy fee is not payed. I assure you i am grateful for your rescue, and i won't make any personal financial gain from this transaction. In fact, if you want to you can deliver the credit fee yourself, but it would be easier if it went through me. As for compensation towards me i'd merely be satisfied if you'd periodically transfer me some iformation from the places you travel..."

Switch activates the Intercom and moments later a dishevelled medic turns up: "This is Dr. Fenn Delgas from Delgas medical supplies. She will bind your wounds, free of cost."

[OOC: fella's, Switch is truly gratefull for what you've done. The 500 credits is a simple necessity and i'm afraid they will HAVE to be paid. You can, of course, put some of the party's credits together without problem]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 30, 2007)

"We'll take the offer if you can get us past the Imperials and off this station.  I will throw in 100 credit for my part."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

Kered pats Switch on the back, "I see, my apologies then. I am sure we can combine whatever we have to come up with 500 credits. Thank you Switch, for the medical attention. If you ever need repaired and I am around, I will be happy to, even though I am sure you have highly qualified people here.

ooc: (edit) Kered will give his 5 credits to the group. Sorry, all he has left lol. Computer stuff is expensive!


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 1, 2008)

"Self can donate from self's credits to help purchase, the cargo required. Says EF has he shuffles out from behind the cargo crates.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2008)

"I can cover the whole 500 credits," Duella says. "I was coming here for a vacation, but that seems like a pipedream now. Might as well put the creds to use before I get offed by a random Imperial."


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 1, 2008)

Switch receives 100 credits from Koyi, 100 from EF-8 and the remaining 300 from Duella. (OOC: deduct accordingly)

"My sincere thanks, the cargo will be released as we speak. However, i suggest you make haste to Blue Deck, before the Imperials arrive. With the cargo you'll find a crate of Corellian Spice Ale which you can transport to Alderaan as well, but ta


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 1, 2008)

Switch receives 100 credits from Koyi, 100 from EF-8 and the remaining 300 from Duella. (OOC: deduct accordingly)

"My sincere thanks, the cargo will be released as we speak. However, i suggest you make haste to Blue Deck, before the Imperials arrive. With the cargo you'll find a crate of Corellian Spice Ale which you can transport to Alderaan as well, but take in mind that the person carrying the crate won't be able to do combat while carrying. Once you're in the main docking bay with the cargo, you can comlink Maya who'll send in a transport to pick you up. Good luck, and i'll speak you later."

You all make exit towards the main elevator which'll take you to Blue Deck, taking with you one cloak each, provided by Switch, which'll guard your identities as long as you don't undertake any offensive action. When EF-8 passes by, Switch pauses for a moment and talks to him: "It is a rare occasion to see another self-droid with autonomous programming. Keep in your mind, EF-8, that you can be what you program yourself to be; but never forget your true..self-identity!"

Making exit, EF-8 notices that Switch is actually a kind of protocol droid you've never heard of before...he almost looks like a prototype for the EF project, like a prototype of...EF-6???
There is the possibility after all...since 'the accident', that all the EF prototypes went autonomous..and this one's carved out a career as an information broker...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 1, 2008)

"I'll carry the cargo once we get it. Thank you Switch. Perhaps we can meet and converse on more pleasant terms one day."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 2, 2008)

*"Yes, thank you Switch, hope we can do business again."* Alder says with a nod. *"Okay then, lets make haste."*


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 3, 2008)

EF responds to Switch, "I shall continue my self programming, with the guidance of selfriend doctor."

With that EF begins to move down the hall and looks back at switch,  "It is odd that we have nearly identical physical forms.


----------



## Max (Jan 3, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "I'll carry the cargo once we get it. Thank you Switch. Perhaps we can meet and converse on more pleasant terms one day."




"Very good Kered.  However if it slows you down, I can carry it," says the powerful Trandoshan.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

"I very much appreciate your offer, however, you appear to be the battle hardened type. I, sadly, am not. I would much rather you be able to grab your weapons while I moved the cargo." Kered bows politely at the powerful Trans warrior.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2008)

"Well, the specific 'cargo' we were tasked with retrieving is an agent, so if bad comes to worst, we can just dumb the crate," Duella notes.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 4, 2008)

EF-8 maintains a vigilance over the group as the group moves the cargo, ready to shoot at an intruders that pose a threat.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 4, 2008)

Alder tags along, being ready for troubles.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 4, 2008)

Koyi follows the group muttering about being roped into all this.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 4, 2008)

As the turbolift doors slide open and you step out onto Blue Deck, it
is like entering a wholly different space station. The floors are
polished and possess a metallic sheen, and the massive windows
along one wall grant the most magnificent view of Brentaal
available on the station. Maintenance and service droids flit about
from one place to the next, keeping everything clean and ordered.
Moving about the halls of Blue Deck are large numbers of
Humans, most of them wealthy by all appearances. They pay little
attention to the few aliens found in the area, except, perhaps, to
sneer as they pass.


Blue Deck is one of the nicest and most dangerous sections of Sel Zonn Station. Reserved almost exclusively for Imperial loyalists and off-duty personnel, Blue Deck is a combination of luxury and fanatical devotion to the Empire. Everything on Blue Deck is pristine and well maintained, with none of the technical problems seen elsewhere on the station.
Propaganda posters for Emperor Palpatine cover the walls, and the insignia of the Empire is found almost everywhere the eye can see. Stormtroopers guard every entrance and exit to Blue Deck, and while they examine everyone closely, they make no move to stop anyone from coming or going—at least, not often. The anti-alien bias encountered on the Promenade is even worse here. Shopkeepers steadfastly refuse to serve non-Humans, and cantina bouncers prevent them even from entering the establishments. Very few aliens walk the halls of Blue Deck, and those that do are usually servants or slaves of nobles and Imperial agents...

_OOC: Allright, feel free to roleplay about a bit here, but i'll need a perception check off of everyone_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 4, 2008)

"Ever get the feeling that people would just as soon shoot you as look at you?" Kered asks quietly. He shakes his head as he thinks of the humans. They were similar to Zabrak, but always seemed frail to him. He looks around the area, not really for anything in particular but just to get a feel of it. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1451366/   perception=25


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 4, 2008)

Alder looks at his new accomplices and mutters *"Yeah, the imperials have something deeply wrong"* He then speaks to Koyi in Ryl *"I think we would be better of if we pretended that you nonhumans are owned by me and Duella. Though I have no idea how to persuade the 'doshan to play along. I doubt he feels comfortable playing a slave."*

OOC: perception (1d20+7=16)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2008)

"Yeah, all these people seem much more snobbish when you're not one of them yourself," Duella notes. 

*OoC:* Perception (1d20 6=24)


----------



## Max (Jan 5, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"I think we would be better of if we pretended that you nonhumans are owned by me and Duella. Though I have no idea how to persuade the 'doshan to play along. I doubt he feels comfortable playing a slave."*




Surussk just snorts derisively.  "I think not."  He strides out confidently towards their destination, intentionally ignoring the human snobs around him.

perception check (1d20+6=7)

ooc: I had to explain that crappy roll somehow!


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 5, 2008)

EF walks with the party along halls and corridors of Blue Deck,  "Self finds this area of the station in good condition."

EF pauses by one of the posters of the Emperor.

_That EF is the man who betraed us and tried to kill us._

_Then self does not like, terminate selfriend doctor?_

_ I certainly hope we get the opportunity EF._


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 5, 2008)

"I noticed that too, EF. This area is nicer than the rest."


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 8, 2008)

EF looks at Kared and does a tentative nod,"Self hopes we can find what we need on nice blue deck."


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 8, 2008)

@ OnlytheStrong, Blackrat, Dalamar: Alder, Duella and Kered notice a man in the crowd on their way to the Main Hangar Bay. As you glance at him you seem to recognize him from back when you rescued Maya. He was hanging around with the two spies, but left before the fight started! As soon as he notices you glancing at him, he starts to run...

@ The rest: You see a man in the crowd who suddenly starts to run frantically...away from the characters' location...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 8, 2008)

"That man knows us," Duella quickly whispers to the group. She then draws a deep breath and screams, pointing at the running man. "Somebody stop that man! He stole my credits!"
She then dashes after the fleeing man.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 8, 2008)

An over-active Imperial low-grade officer immediately launches after the man and leads him before Duella. Meanwhile some interested individuals start to give it attention, and a small crowd form around the two.

OOC: Quick and smart thinking!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Kered steps up to Duella's side, but is careful to stay slightly behind her and hold his head slightly downward. "You will return my madam's credits thief." Kered motions to Koyi, "Please, retrieve our madam's credits."



ooc: That was good. I hope Koyi catches on to what I'm hinting at lol.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2008)

*"May I have a word with this pickpocket who tried to steal to my friends creds"* Alder says and moves closer. He leans in to whisper in the ear of the "spy" so that the imperial won't hear.
[sblock=whisper]"You don't know who we are, you stole the woman's credits."[/sblock]

OOC: Mind Trick (1d20+6=15) to plant a suggestion.


----------



## Max (Jan 9, 2008)

Surussk is pretty sure there is more going on here than credits, and he missed whatever started it all.  However, he figures his role at this point is to look angry with the "thief", which will be easy.  Annoyed with himself (a warrior must always be aware of what goes on around him - missing things like this could be fatal), Surussk transfers his anger at his own inattention to the "thief" and glares at him.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2008)

"Oh, thank you, officer," Duella smiles at the officer. "I was frightened that my hard-earned money would be lost."


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 9, 2008)

EF looks on at the commotion about the cries from the party about the man being a thief, "Self is confused by the turn of events."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 9, 2008)

"Droid, this thief has stolen our madam's money. No need to worry however, this officer has politely captured this man." Kered turns his head toward Duella, but does not look directly at her, "Please madam, allow me to inform your *slaves* what is going on." Kered waits for her to wave her hand in dismissal before he takes Surussk, Koyi, and EF to the side and whispers to them, This man was one at the place where the incident occured earlier. He noticed us, which is why he took off running. Swallow your pride warrior, all our lives depend on acting now. For the greater glory, this dishonor must be absorbed. Getting us killed here will deny you greater honor in the long run."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2008)

Duella nods at Kered and and waves her hand vaguely.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 12, 2008)

The man looks panicked, but he bows befor Duella and says: "I'm sorry for stealing your credits ma'm. Here they are" _He gives you 50 of his own credits, thinking they're yours_ ." The crowd then disolves and the dutybound officer goes off again. People don't look at the party suspiciously anymore, 'knowing' that they're part of Duella's servant-group.

The caught spy stands about a bit unsurely, as if waiting to be questioned...


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2008)

For a moment, Duella wonders what the bounty hunter could've whispered in the other man's ear to make it so compliant. 
"Now, then," she begins softly, speaking to the caught spy. "I recall seeing you a couple of decks lower attacking another woman. Don't you think it would be fair for you to, as compensation for causing me such discomfort, explain why you have such strong tendencies for attacking innocent women?"


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 13, 2008)

He answers: "It wasn't me attacking ma'm..i made sure i got out before the situation got out of hand..." You all notice he's struggling to find a way to escape, and that he's clearly holding something back...


----------



## Max (Jan 13, 2008)

Deciding to play his role, Surussk moves behind the man to cut off any escape.  He looms over the much shorter human and says, "My mistress demands the truth, human.  Tell her what she needs to know, or she'll give you to me and I'll make you talk.  You won't enjoy it."

Surussk is not touching the man, however he is ready to grab him if he tries to bolt.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

Kered says nothing but moves around behind the man.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2008)

"But you were there," Duella says. "Why don't you just tell me what that was all about so the nice trandoshan doesn't have to go primitive on you."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 14, 2008)

Alder will take a moment to refocus so that if need be he can force the spy to talk.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 14, 2008)

EF waits by the party ready to unsling his rifle in case a firefight breaks out.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 16, 2008)

The weaselish man answers directly to Surussk, obviously feeling threatened: "Please don't hurt me! I'm just a civilian; Empire was paying good and proper to do them's dirty work!"

Then, he bursts it out: "Although there aren't any warrants on you yet, the Empire's keeping tabs on you. The spies have followed you and there's an entire squad of Stormtroopers lying in ambush in the hangar..."

Then, as soon as Surussk lets go of him, the spy runs off...

_OOC: you guys HAVE to procure the cagro, it's your only way out of here. However, you can act stealthy to get a view of the hangar...so you basically have to face an ambush. The way you do it is up to yourselves..._


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 16, 2008)

*"Darn it. This better not be that droid's doing. So, time to kick some stormies. Does everyone have a weapon? I can borrow one if someone needs."* Alder runs a hand through his hair, trying to fiddle with his braid before remembering that he has cut it of. *"We could probably ambush the ambushers. You know, I go in, agitate them to attack and run out where you are laying in ambush."*


----------



## Max (Jan 18, 2008)

"If we can turn the ambush around on them, that would be very good.  Do you think you can get them to chase you?" asks Surussk.  

"If that won't work, then if a couple people could sneak in and pinpoint the ambushers, the rest of us could attack from the front, while the infiltrators attacked from the rear."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

"Let's find a terminal and see what we can find out about that place first. Heck, if they are close enough to a terminal or conduit, I may be able to short circuit it and possibly injure some of them."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 18, 2008)

Alder nods to the trandoshan warrior. *"Yeah, I have a trick up my sleeve which should get them running after me."* He looks at the iridorian as he starts talking about computers. *"But I dare not use that trick if you can't kill the security cameras of that bay first. I will have the whole empire after me if they catch what I have in mind on tape."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

"Interesting......." Kered begins looking around for a terminal that is somewhat hidden or at least has only a few people walking around it.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 18, 2008)

Kered sees a security terminal which is rather secluded. The perfect place to hack in and control the security cams or maybe even the single security turret. If he can get past mainframe defenses of course... _Allright, i need computer use check _


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

Kered hooks up his datapad to the terminal........ 


ooc: Crap, bad time for a bad roll. 
Use Computer check. (1d20+7=10)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 19, 2008)

Kered doens't seem to get access to the security measures..however, the effect of his slicing attempt is far greater than anyone could've imagined...It seems that he short-circuited something and all the electronic systems hooked up with security and communication on the station shut off-line. (so only com-links can be used)

It looks like the perfect timing for Alder's plan to go into action, but the whole group has to think it through first and decide how they're going to lay their own ambush, when to contact Maya and when to gather the agent frozen in carbonite and Switch's crate...

_OOC: basically i'll be waiting for the action untill everyone (that is Duella, Surussk, Kered, EF-8 and Alder) has posted...Than it's up to you guys to make the first move_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

"Well, sometimes it's not an exact science. At least they are blind now." Kered says with a somewhat shy shrug. "Perhaps we should move, there is a chance that my attemt could set off a trace and alarm."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2008)

"They're going to send a repairs team in here at the least," Duella says, agreeing with Kered. 
"If we'll be outnumbered, we might as well try to make the most of what we've got. I don't know what you're thinking, but if you can get a squad of storm troopers to chase you, I'm all for picking an ambust spot where we can surround them."


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 19, 2008)

EF cocks his head at the conversation,  "Self thinks ambush would be a perfect plan to terminate the Imperials aboard this space station."  Then continues,  "I am at your disposal."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

"Yes EF, I believe you are right. Come let us head that direction."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 20, 2008)

*"Nice one friend. Okay, Let's head closer to the bay and you can position for ambush. Let me know when you are ready."*


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2008)

"We should see if we can find a place that provides us with cover from their return fire while leaving none for them."


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 20, 2008)

Koyi replies sarcastically: "On an open deck? Good luck to you then..."

An idea would be to hug close to the sides of the doorway the Imperial's 'll come out and attack them from behind. (which could get them flat-footed)

[OOC: but let's wait untill Surussk has said his line...]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2008)

"If we're going to have them chasing Alder out of the deck area, might as well have them run to a place we can get the best advantage. Unless, of course, that'd require them running great distances since the longer the chase the more likely one of them is to become suspicious."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

Kered chuckles and adds, "Or get tired and quit. Someplace narrow, where they would have to group together would be ideal."


----------



## Max (Jan 21, 2008)

"If you can get the Imperials to leave their prepared positions, that will be a big help.  We can be the ones under cover then.  Let's look for items we can move into position to use for cover, like some of you used those tables when we met.  Doorways are also good," says Surussk.

ooc: without a map, it's hard to see exactly what our options are.  However, clearly we're looking for somewhere that we have cover and they don't.  Surussk will use his tactics knowledge to help find the best place.

tactics roll (1d20+6=19)


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 21, 2008)

EF checks the power cell of his laser rifle, "Self is what you bio organisms call, 'locked and loaded'".


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Kered bursts into laughter at the droid's comments, "Right then, let's go. Kered takes off in the direction of the hangar, intent on finding a good hiding spot. 



[sblock=ooc]

I'd like Kered to make a spot check (if needed) to find an appropriate place to conceal himself. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] So then plan is following if I'm correct. Everyone takes position in a room (using anything possible (crates?) as cover) and readies to shoot anyone chasing Alder?[/sblock]

Alder waits to get ready sign from others and pulls the cloak he got from Switch tightly around him. He pulls the hood deep on his face so that he can barely see, but also prevents anyone from seeing his features. He takes his lightsaber from inside his coat and holds it in his right hand. It had been months when he had last drawn it in public. He looks around one more time and nods to his new "friends" before marching in to the bay.

Hoping the stormtroopers are waiting for a larger group and won't start shooting immediatily Alder walks a few meters into the room and stops. *"The time has come imperial scum!"* he shouts as he ignites the lightsaber. The purple plasmastream giving an eerie light as it hums to life. He waits for any sign of reaction before running back to the other room with amazing speed. While running he deactivates the saber.

OOC: Essentially I'll activate Surge and ready to move away as soon as anything happens in the room.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, here's the start of combat then; it'll go as follows : first Alder'll rush in there, draw his lightsaber and move out (he catches them flat-footed, thus gains a move and weapon action.
That'll bring the bad guys into your position, from which you immediately can start to fire.
Then initiative will go to the thugs and then combat'll resolve like normal...

It's hard to find cover in a wide and open place like Blue Deck. There's a doorway leading to the cargo bay, which looks wide enough so it could carry a repulsor sled. Perhaps two people could each duck besides one part of the doorway. And the only remaining cover Alder & Surussk are able to spot is.l..a rather large exotic plant standing somewhere in the middle of Blue Deck. ((the plant looks like our earthly mangrove trees)) It might be a good cover for the rest of you.
That set-up should work, now only to decide who'll take place where.

[Allrighty, i need initiative rolls plz -> Alder automatically goes first with his action, he can describe the effect of course]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2008)

*OoC:* Initiative (1d20 8=19)

Duella will begin by using Born Leader.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2008)

Alder comes through the door running in inhuman speed and rolls behind the tree dropping to a crouch as he draws his pistol.

OOC: Swift action to deactivate the saber, move action to get behind the tree, and move action to draw pistol.
initiative (1d20+6=20)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

Kered pulls his pistol and lays prone on the floor. 


Init. (1d20=6)


----------



## Max (Jan 22, 2008)

Surussk will take a position in the doorway, since others are using the plant for cover (room for 3 more in the doorway!), his carbine in hand.  He'll take a quick look around and see if there is anything in the cargo bay that could be moved into the doorway to provide more cover.  Or a vehicle that is drivable in the cargo area, in case we need to move faster.

How far away from the doorway is this this big plant?  If the people behind the plant get in trouble (or the people in the doorway get in trouble) how far away is help?

Surussk initiative (1d20+6=20)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 24, 2008)

The plant is 8 sq from the doorway. Also, keep in mind that you'll have to get in the cargo bay eventually, because that's were your cargo is...Now: Init= Alder, Surussk, Duella, EF-8 (i rolled init for you so we could get started), Kered, Koyi (NPC)

As soon as Kered comes running back, you can see he has the Imperials on his tail. You all don't know what Alder exactly didto make them this determined... He runs towards the plant but has to stop and turn around mid-flight (hes 4sq from the door; 4sq from the plant)...
4 Stormtroopers burst in the room, followed by one officer. Their weapons are definitely not set for stun and they seem more experienced than the troopers you've encountered before...

And that's when the ambush strikes....

(okay people, make your shots or other actions!) (The troopers are standing next to each other, 1-4 from L-R)


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC: You made a confusing consistency error. Fixed it for you:


			
				Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> The plant is 8 sq from the doorway. Also, keep in mind that you'll have to get in the cargo bay eventually, because that's were your cargo is...Now: Init= Alder, Surussk, Duella, EF-8 (i rolled init for you so we could get started), Kered, Koyi (NPC)
> 
> As soon as *Alder* comes running back, you can see he has the Imperials on his tail. You all don't know what Alder exactly didto make them this determined... He runs towards the plant but has to stop and turn around mid-flight (hes 4sq from the door; 4sq from the plant)...
> 4 Stormtroopers burst in the room, followed by one officer. Their weapons are definitely not set for stun and they seem more experienced than the troopers you've encountered before...
> ...




Alder keeps running until he reaches the plant and can take cover behind it. He quickly draws his pistol.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC: sorry, i hasd a lot on my mind there    Thanks for fixing it


----------



## Max (Jan 24, 2008)

Surussk looks at the available targets, and can't make up his mind who to shoot at.  The officer?  One of the troopers?  No, better shoot the officer.... or maybe a trooper would be better.....

In the end he shoots but hits no one.

Surussk shoots (1d20+2=5)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

Kered aims at the nearest trooper and fires.



Attack and Dmg (1d20+2=19, 3d6=7) 

To hit: 19
Dmg: 7


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2008)

"They're bunched up, can't miss 'em!"
Duella fires her pistol at the officer while assuming a position so that the others can draw confidence from her.

*OoC:* Using Swift action to activate Born Leader so everybody gets +1 to attacks as long as they don't run around a corner. Standarda action to attack. 
Attack roll (1d20 4=9), gah, that barely hits the broad side of a barn.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 1, 2008)

The Imperial officer acts taken aback: "What the..." The Stormtroopers remain in a defensive stance, defending the officer at all costs.

Alder grabs his pistol and takes a look out for a good target, while Surussk's doubtful thinking cuases his shot to go wide astray. He can see a repulsor sled being activated in the cargo bay, and on it is a man encaced in carbonite. Judging his eharing, the sled seems to be coming the heroes way... Duella manages to encourage the others with her natural charisma, enbolstering the others but her shot misses by a mile. Kered seems to have more luck: he hits the rightmost trooper and wounds him. EF-8 readies himself to attack the troopers form behind, next to the doorway. Koyi ducks aa behind the plant and waits for the combat to progress.

The troopers set their blasters for stun and try to take shots at Kered and Duella, but miss as well...

Init: Alder, Surussk, Duella, EF-8 (i rolled init for you so we could get started), Kered, Koyi (NPC)

OOC: Okay, i waited long enough for Dragoon it seems, but i hope he'll be rejoining real soon.
I'd like to resolve the action on Sel Zonn-station before the 5th of February, and lead you guys to Alderaan...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2008)

"Focus on the officer! That should leave them in dissarray," Duella advises the others as she takes another shot. 

*OoC:* Shooting at the officer, I'm a touch busy so I don't have time to make the rolls right now. Will add them in if I have the time before her action is determined

Edit: Attack roll (1d20+4=11)
Nope, not hitting it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 2, 2008)

Hearing Duella's call, Kered switches targets and aims for the officer.



Kered's attack and dmg (1d20+3=14, 3d6=6)


----------



## Max (Feb 3, 2008)

Duella's instructions calm down the Trandoshan, and he settles his sights on the officer.  He takes just a moment to ensure he's on target, before firing blaster bolt from his carbine.

1d20+2=18, 3d8=22

OOC: actual attack roll is 19, forgot the +1 from Born Leader.  If it's a hit, devastating attack applies, but with 22(!) damage probably won't make a difference.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 4, 2008)

Alder too aims for the officer but he is still a bit exhausted from the sprint and his aim is not the best it could be.

OOC:Attack & Damage (1d20+4=11, 3d6=10)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 6, 2008)

_Okay people,

I'm waiting for Dragoon to post here. I myself will be in France untill Tuesday so i'll leave him time till then. Afterwards i'm going to fast-forward combat a little bit so we can get back on track. I hope Dragoon still answers; any of you guys know if anything's up with him? (RL or smthing) I haven't got problems with anything of that, but i really don't like players suddenly disappearing  So i'd like to ask you all to hold on cause some really good stuff will be coming in the next few weeks/months.._


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, a fast forward:

As soon as the group takes down the troopers and the officers, part o the wall comes crashing down, revealing a repulsorsled with it's guns pointing towards you... Alder and Surussk manage to summersault over it and disable the crewmen. Kered then manages to drive the repulsorsled back into the cargo bay, with EF-8 and Duella standing guard on it. Koyi manages to grab the crates form Switch and dump them on the sled as well. As the group hovers the sled to the liddle of the hangar bay, suddenly massive clicks are audible and the heroes find themselves surounded by stormtroopers! No escape seems possible...

[Okay, you guys roleplay calling Mara and RP it from here, and in m next post...Deus Ex Machina. Is anyone still with this?]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 11, 2008)

"Well, this has been a good day. Any ideas?"


ooc: No clue where he is. I don't have him in any other games, and finally yup, just been waiting for you to post.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 11, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Well, this has been a good day. Any ideas?"



Alder looks at the Iridorian and shrugs. *"What I did here a few minutes back, the thing to get that squad after me. I'm afraid these guys saw it too, which means a surrender is not an option for me."* He takes his communicator and punches the code to contact Maya. *"We're with the cargo but things are a bit heated here."*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2008)

"Somebody want to try charging at them, see if they get scared and run away?" Duella quips cynically, not really believing such a thing could ever work.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 11, 2008)

"Sure, go ahead Duella." Kered replies with a laugh. "Their eyes are wide with fear as it is." Kered looks at the closest stormtrooper, "Drop your weapons and we will accept your surrender."


----------



## Max (Feb 12, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Somebody want to try charging at them, see if they get scared and run away?"




"Sounds like a plan to me!  What, you weren't serious?" asks the aggressive, Trandoshan warrior.  "Ok, I guess calling Mara for help would be a better plan right now.  Any answer, Alder?"


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

*"Not yet my big friend. You know, as it stands, I'm afraid charging them is MY only possible way out of this unless Maya can save us miraculously."* Alder puts his hand inside his jacket and draws the lightsaber, but won't ignite it yet. The hilt is of unusual and elaborate design, looking more like a horn of some creature rather than a mechanical device, so he isn't too worried that his "friends" will regognice it for what it truly is.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 13, 2008)

Koyi looks at the saber in Alder's hands and sarcastically remarks: "I don't know what lucky charms they keep on your home planet, but they won't do any good in this situation...er hands go down to her pistol, ready to make a draw any moment...

The nearest trooper gives a snide remark towards Kered and the group: "I think it would be wisest for YOU to give up here....tell us your business strangers, and where you plan o go with this cargo..." Meanwhile the hall fills up with troopers..i'd say about...35

It's clear the Empire won't take any risks in this...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2008)

"My deepest apologies, but that is classified information," Duella answers the storm trooper, though she doesn't actually sound the least bit sorry. She ponders what their chances would be if one of them opened fire on the troopers with the sled's guns.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 13, 2008)

"So....... May I ask what so many of the Imperial Stormtroopers are here for?" Kered silently counts the number of guards, taking note that there are way too many to fight. Perhaps there was another way, or he could at least stall for time. "I wonder if it would be out of the question for you to turn around and count to 10?" Kered laughs easily, "I fear you have the wrong group of individuals. No doubt you seek the ones from earlier today? Not us I'm afraid. It was some other group with 2 humans, a twi'lek, a trandoshan, and a zabrak." He looks at the others and shrugs. "I couldn't think of anything."




Bluff attempt that I really have no chance of getting (1d20+6=8)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 15, 2008)

The leading trooper bursts out a short harrid laugh, then orders: "Set blasters for stun! Fire when ready!"










When suddenly...











You see a large Baudo-class style spaceyacht float into the docking bay, opening precise fire at the troopers from twofrontal laser turrets. Within moments the hangar is eerily silent. From  some crackling speakers a female voice is heard:
"This is Captain Sirona Okeefe manning the starship Banshee, Maya sent me to pick you up. You can deliver the cargo through the loading hatch and i can take you guys out of here in no time..."

As you all board the ship, the lines of hyperspace fold in before you and you are on the way to *Alderaan* 


[OOC: Congratulations all on making it through the first location! The characters will now go to Alderaan which will eb action-free but you will of course have the opportunity to RP with each other there. Further good news is that some Destiny points will be awarded and all of you will have leveled. I would want to wait a little bit before applying the level however; that will be resolved in-game.

Furthermore, i feel sorry about losing Darwin and Dragoon. Dragoon hasn't mailed me back yet, but i hope everythings allright with him. What concerns Koyi, i will drop that characterfor the remainder of _The traitor's Gambit_ and i'll e-mail Darwin when weget to the next adventure. I'll try to reach Dragoon once more and if that fails i might probably make his character available for another player to play it OR to make up a new one. It would be nice if it were a droid though  

And for a last comment, you players rock! You really astonished me with your creativity at certain points! ]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 15, 2008)

"I told you guys I would handle that!" the Zabrak says as he sits comfortably in the yacht. He stretches out then asks, "Anyone else think we were going to die?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2008)

"I was more concerned we wouldn't die," Duella answers. "There are some... disturbing rumors running through the ranks about the habits of some imperial interrogators."

She goes to meet their savior.
"I can honestly say that I am glad that you came, captain. Duella Karlice," she introduces herself, extending her hand.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 15, 2008)

When they are safely inside the ship Alder slumps to a chair and sighs. He smiles at Duella talking about the imperial interrogators. *"You can't imagine the half of it my friend. I would have rather taken my own life than let them catch me alive."* Alder is still gripping hard to the lightsaber hilt and when he finally notices this he quickly stashes it to the hidden holster inside his jacket.


----------



## Max (Feb 16, 2008)

Surussk listens interestedly to what the others are saying about what might have happened had they been captured.  "Apparently there is much going on in the Empire that we have not heard of on my planet.  I'm just glad Maya had a ship, with guns, to get us out.  Nice timing," he says, in a bit of an understatement.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

Alder looks at Surussk. *"You weren't in the war, were you? This change in the so-called empire is very recent. A year ago it was still a republic and eventhough there was rumours of corruption things were much better. Now suddenly nonhumans have become lower-class citizens and good people are hunted and tortured for their believes."* There is definite bitterness in Alder's voice, so strong that even the 'doshan can't miss it.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 18, 2008)

Indeed there is much that has changed in the galaxy throughout the last few years. A lot of it, unfortunately, is factual knowledge: planets have been destroyed,  whole races have been obliterated and the Jedi are, to the public, almost completely extinct. Each one of you has his or her own questions and misgivings about the current state of the galaxy, and you all hope Senator Organa will be able to provide the answer...

Without any problem whatsoever, the Banshee drops out of hyperspace and you all see a landscape of lush beauty unfold below you...a world that loks as carefree as you can possibly imagine in these troublesome times. Soaring closer towards the surface you can observe the silvery idyllic lakes and lush oak forests showing a most beautyfull colored harmony...

As you get yourselves ready to land you hear the speaker blurting out "Cleared for landing at the Royal Spaceport". Slowly, the hatch unlocks itself and you're all a bit anxious as well as curious about your welcome on Alderaan.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 21, 2008)

Less than a month since Alder had run away from Alderaan and now he was here again, with a different name and hopes that those Imperials he had run from, weren't around anymore. *"Welcome to my home-world friends. The imperials have much less impact here than most of the galaxy, so we should be safe."* After taking the identity of Alder, he has studied great deal of Alderaan's geocraphy, history and society to plausibly pass as an Alderaanian, and the few months he had spent here with his master helped too. But he had not quessed he'd be returning so soon.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2008)

"Seems like a nice place," Duella says as she admires the scenery. "You know what I think? We need to get ourselves some drinks to congratulate ourselves: anytime one makes it out of a firefight is worth celebrating."


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 21, 2008)

Alder nods at Duella and remembering from his previous stay here he replies. *"We have a drink around here called L'lahsh, I have a feeling you might enjoy it. We should have ones after we meet with Organa. There's a nice cantina near the palace."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 21, 2008)

Kered smiles as they land. _"It is indeed beautiful."_ He simply nods at the others comments and follows Alder's lead.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 28, 2008)

Alder starts leading them towards the palace. He wasn't really sure where they were supposed to take the cargo but maybe someone would come to meet them halfway. If not they'd have to go all the way until they found some clerc and announce that they had a delivery for Senator Organa. He smiles as Kered comments on Alderaan's beauty. He had to agree. It was indeed a luck to have spent the last months here. *"Ain't it truly. The gem of galaxy. Any ideas? I was thinking that we just push that sled to the palace and hope that someone will come and greet us."*


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 28, 2008)

Halfway the astonishing yellow-brick road that leads to the palace, you encounter a floating droid probe, which speaks at you! "Greetings most esteemed sirs, i take it you have there a small crate of Corellian Ale you trnsported on the behest of Lord Switch?" The droid opens a slot in it's head, delivering you 500 credits, to be divided as you will. It takes the crate in his 2 appendages and floats off.

A little while later you ae greeted by a squadron of royal servants. The chief-servant motions towards all fo you and speaks: "I'm dreadfully sorry to have to let you get here all the way by yourselves, but we were held up with palace bureaucracy...Now, if you're ready, let's go."

The servants take you all into the palace, where you are led to a magnificent audience chamber and served some refreshments...


[OOC: Think a Versailles-style palace, maybe a bit more sober but with grandeur nonetheless. Feel free to RP a little bit...Oh, and i'm back by the way  And welcome Voda! Jump right in!]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 28, 2008)

Alder runs his hand through his hair taking the credits from the droid. *"500. Well that's what we paid for the fees to Switch. Correct me if I remember wrong but this would then go 300 to Duella, 100 to Koyi and 100 to our droid."*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 28, 2008)

Duella whistles, impressed by the grandeur of the place.
"Say what you will, I wouldn't want to be the one to clean up this place."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2008)

_ Question: Self does not processes why flesh creature Duella receives more credits than self. 

Because she... Well you will never understand. Take the credits at once.

Affirmative selfriend Karnof._

EF-8 accepts the credits. 

Once in the palace, EF-8 scans the area with his red glowing eyes. 

*"Self request conditioning and adjustments instead of organic compounds."* the droid states at no one in particular.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 29, 2008)

Kered taps EF-8 on the shoulder, "I can do whatever you need done. Just get me the parts." He looks at the others, "Cantina is where in the place?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 29, 2008)

*"Self has no parts... Self request parts instead of organic compounds"*


----------



## Max (Mar 3, 2008)

Surussk is a bit overwhelmed by the fancy surroundings.  Much different than the small town he grew up in.  Even when he was working his way across the galaxy on freighter, all he saw was warehouses and spaceports.  Nothing like this.  Careful not to bump into anything and break it, he drinks what ever is offered and stares around like a tourist.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 3, 2008)

The doors to the Grand Hall open, and in strides a middle-aged man
who has a well-kept goatee and is wearing Senatorial robes. Easily
recognizable as Bail Organa, he smiles and nods to the servants
before turning to you. “Welcome to Alderaan,” he says. “I had hoped
we might meet under more pleasant circumstances, but
unfortunately the Empire makes almost everything unpleasant. Still,
I am glad to see that the . . . difficulties at the spaceport above
Brentaal didn’t impede you too much."

"First of all i would personally like to thank you for rescueing one of my
personal bodyguards. Furthermore i would like to thank you for bringing me 
vital information which delivers a speck of hope to those willing to stand up
against the Empire, if covertly"



“I’ve asked you to join me today because the agents of mine that
you rescued seem to think you can be trusted. Since you worked
hard to help them, I believe I can put my faith in you as well.
 I have a task that needs to be completed, but unfortunately my status as a
Senator prevents me from taking care of it myself, or even from
sending someone directly associated with the Royal Family."

“The planet Felucia was ravaged during the Clone Wars, but once
the fighting was over, the Empire set up a permanent facility on the
world. Nothing large—just a small garrison where they could keep
prisoners out of the way. Some months ago, I was contacted by an
Imperial Admiral who was disillusioned with the way the Empire had
twisted the once-great Republic, and he began feeding me sensitive
information. A little over a week ago, that communication stopped.
The agent you just rescued has told me that the Admiral has been
 taken to Felucia, where he is being held against his will.
 I’d like you to learn what has become of him, and rescue him if you can.”

"Of course it is up to you to decide whether you want to accept this quest.
Your group would be perfectly skilled for the task and i'm afraid we won't easily
 find anyone as heroic. Now I am at your disposal if you have any more questions..."

He bows graceously and awaits any questions you want to as him...


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 3, 2008)

*"Felucia? It's a forest planet right? Filled with dangerous wildlife."* Alder tried to think of a way to refer his master without the word "master". It would raise unwanted questions. Finally he continued. *"A relative of mine told me about it once."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2008)

_"Self does not find information of that planet in its database self friend Karnof"

"It is a heavy vegetated world EF-8, abundant in all type of creatures. Not much to say about it. Although, we could take a close view to it if we go there to rescue that admiral... It will be a nice present to our friend the Emperor"_

"Affirmative self friend Karnof."

*"Self will accept this mission."* States EF-8, with his emotionless red eyes.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 4, 2008)

Kered nods as the Senator speaks, he would willingly accept the challenge.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2008)

"Someone in the spot as me? Sure, I'll help him."


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 5, 2008)

Organa turns towards Duella and tells her: "Admiral Gilder Varth is a veteran of the Clone
Wars and an honorable man. He commanded one of the ships at the Battle of Coruscant and was promoted for bravery. His loyalty to the Empire seemed unwavering, but once you’ve seen what he has seen . . .”

He then turns towards the whole group, going over the specs of their mission:
"Concerning Felucia, think Dense overgrowth, huge fungi, and massive creatures are the order of the day. It’s a wild, untamed planet, and you should be careful to avoid much of the local wildlife." 

"The Imperial presence on Felucia is light. The facility itself is a secret, so they do not advertise its presence with large numbers of troops. Our knowledge of the facility’s
existence is our greatest advantage. Additionally, you shouldn’t be going anywhere near the planet’s major cities, so you should be able to travel largely undetected."

"That's about all i can tell you. If you please then you can stay on Alderaan for two days or so, and then you can rendezvous at the intelligence center with Captain Okeefe, she'll be your assigned pilot. She's freelance though, and a bit...wel you'll soon find out. She's a trusted friend, i'd trust her with my own life. At the Intel Center you can do some minor acquisitions if you wish, and you can be issued some camouflage clothing along with any other available gear you think you might need. We're a peaceful palnet though, so we don't have many weapons."

"That is all my friends, i will have to leave you now for i have some other matter to attend to. Koyi, if you'd like  to come with me, i have a special assignment for you..."

Koyi is lead away and you are all granted a royal suite to rest and prepare for the following days.

[OOC: Okay people, some major stuff now. All of you gain one level, which means you're all level 2 now. Please make the according changes to your charactersheet and make the choices you think appropriate. When you are done, you can tell me what extra feats or talents or stuff you've chosen by using brackets as i am doing now. Also some Destiny bonusses will be granted, effective as soon as you land on Felucia, to: Koyi (out), Alder, Kered, Duella. One last thing, if you desire to buy an equipment, again let me know by brackets and i'll set up an in-game shop or something where you can buy what you need, if deemed reasonable. And feel free to RP some more of course, you level 2's! Oh, and congratulations! PS: i reward for good RP'ing as well as inventive gameplay, both of which you've all clearly shown.]


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 5, 2008)

*"So how about that drink then? The cantina serves excellent roasted gorak also. It's about time to get some real food once in a while."* Alder says with an obvious delight after Senator leaves. He had always liked the Alderaanian food.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2008)

*"Self does not require." *EF-8 states. *"Self needs parts and droid implements. Requesting city schematics..."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 5, 2008)

"Food sound excellent." Kered hears EF-8's comments and turns to the droid, "Be sure to let me know if you need any aid in installing those new components you are looking for."





ooc: I posted the updated Kered in the OOC thread...... two alternate versions. Lemme know which one to go with. Also, is there any way I can get a rifle? I only have 5 credits though lol


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 6, 2008)

Alder leads the group to a nearby cantina and shows EF where the nearest droid-part shop is. *"You have to try the gorak."* he says to Kered. *"It's absolutely delicious."*

[sblock=OOC]Oh yeah. OTS's comment about money reminded me. Did we get any credits for delivering the agent?

I'll update Alder ASAP. I'm having troubles deciding wether to take Force Training or Weapon Finesse. Both have merits and I'll take the other on next level anyway, but now I need to decide which I need now.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2008)

When Alder shows EF-8 where the nearest droid-part shop was:

_"Give this good man our thanks EF-8"_

_"Affirmative self friend Karnof"_

*"Self and self friend give you 'thanks' " *EF-8 quotes, before getting in the shop.

[sblock=OOC]I would like to know what pieces of equipment are there to buy. And I was wondering, should I made the level up for EF-8, or should it be wise to wait if dragoon shows up?[/sblock]


----------



## Max (Mar 7, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> He then turns towards the whole group, going over the specs of their mission: "Concerning Felucia, think Dense overgrowth, huge fungi, and massive creatures are the order of the day. It’s a wild, untamed planet, and you should be careful to avoid much of the local wildlife."




"Sounds like my kind of place," says Surussk.  He will take advantage of the two days to rest up, and make sure his equipment is in good operating order.



> "So how about that drink then? The cantina serves excellent roasted gorak also. It's about time to get some real food once in a while." Alder says.




"Now you're talking.  Real food that I can sink my teeth into sounds perfect.  Lead the way!"


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 9, 2008)

Two days have passed as you all make your way to the Intelligence Center to pick up your necessary equipment, and for picking up EF-8, who underwent some repairs, perhaps even some minor reprogramming to suit him better on Felucian soil and whatever else you deem necessary...

Once you're ready you are all escorted to the landing platform where you'll find the Banshee and are instructed to wait for it's pilot...

[OOC: okay people, i'll give you my apparently much needed counsel on your levels, skill sets and whatnot. Let's see: Alder would be ebst to choose combat over Force training this time, with the shooting and all that. Kered would best go for scoundrel and specifically slicer-ish stuff. Duella's free to progress as you see fit. Surussk will probably go for something soldier-ish and finally Voda is free to ask whatever he wants for EF-8 and i'll see if Alderaan wil provide  Also, if you all want to change in, swap or buy equipment here, just tell me what you'd lke to buy and i'll see if it's available. Weapons will be limited though.]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2008)

OOC: Any armor improvement will be nice, some rust protection and waterproof will be necessary too.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 15, 2008)

You all assemble on the main flight deck, except for Koyi who has been given a seperate spying assignment which is top-secret. All of you have been given or bought new equipment belts, which include grapple hooks and meds and other ggadgets (see sourcebook). Besides your usual clothes you have all been awarded "commando equipment", though as far as that concerns Alderaan, it exists only of camouflage clothing which will make it harder for you to be visually detected (think the Endor clothing from ROTJ). 

What concerns weapons...Alderaan has practically none, so the heroes are carrying their usual gear, with one exeption: you have been dealt 4 explosives, to be divided as you wish. But the biggest change of looks is on..EF-8! He has not only been dealt waterproof armor with rust protection but het got himself a camouflage paint-job. It's a bit of a silly idea for a robot, but it'll surely help on Felucia.

The _Banshee_ 's landing ramp goes down and you see a beautiful woman coming down the ramp. She has the looks of a princess as well as those of a nasty smuggler and it's immediately obvious she's not someone to mess with. "Okay there people, i'm Cpt. Sirona Okeefe and i've been tasked to ferry you guys around the galaxy, it appears. But no doubt yoiu'll prove an interesting bunch to babysit". A wild and charming grin crosses her face. "Come on, we ain't got all day, let's get aboard!".

On board you meet the second member of the crew...a droid! Okeefe turns to you to introduce the droid, who is busy preparing the flight's controls: "Everyone, this is my trusty co-pilot...his nickname's Crash, but i wouldn't worry to much abou that". The robot gives a short responce in a tpne that sounds remarkably relaxed for a busy droid: "Yup, howdie."

You all strap in your seats as the Banshee lifts off and soon you see the lines of hyperspace appear in front of you...

[OOC: had computer troubles, landing on Felucia should be for around Monday. As for Crash's looks, think the Alpha look form power Rangers, if any of you ever saw that...
Voda, feel free to post a level 2 EF-8 in the Rogues gallery; only light armor and if you can pay it though. Standard prices.]


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 15, 2008)

Alder introduces himself to their captain and sits down. *"So Crash huh. Hope you don't prove to be worth that name."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 15, 2008)

Kered waits until they are in space before he walks around the ship, looking at nothing in particular.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 19, 2008)

As the blue tunnel of hyperspace fades away and the pinpoints of stars fill the windows of the cockpit, you get a brief glimpse of the planet Felucia hanging just below your ship. RX-13 aka "Crash"s voice sounds hollow through the ship's crackling speakers: "The followed trajectory was perfect and vector analysis indicates that the navcom should be sending us in trajectory straight to the Imperial prison facility". Almost instantly your eyes are drawn to the dagger-shaped starship looming ahead of you—
an Imperial Star Destroyer.

“Hold on,” Captain Okeefe says, “We’re in for a bumpy ride.” With that, the captain slams the control stick forward, sending the ship tumbling rapidly into the atmosphere of the planet. As the Banshee passes through the thin cloud layer, you get a good look at the fungal swamps and jungles of Felucia, where towering mushrooms reach up into the air like skyscrapers.

It would be beautiful if it weren’t rushing up at you so quickly.
Eventually, Captain Okeefe pulls the ship out of its dive, a move accompanied by the sounds of metal shearing from somewhere in the rear of the ship. The transport lurches, nearly throwing each of you to the ground, and dips sickeningly down toward the fungal
canopy. Another massive bump jostles the ship before the captain brings the vessel to a screeching halt, resting deep within the mushroom jungles.

When the dust settles, Captain Okeefe and Crash quickly move around the ship, assessing the damage and ensuring that no one is injured. After a few minutes, the captain opens the hatch and steps outside into the jungle. The thick, humid air seeps into the ship almost immediately...

[Welcome to Felucia !]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2008)

_"Damn woman! That was a terrible landing! Remember: You should punish her after our mission is over."

"Affirmative self friend Karnof, terminating captain now"

"No! I said AFTER. That crash maybe shake your processor, or is that you don't remember that without that woman we are trapped in this smelling swamp?"

"Requesting apologizes"

"Fine, fine, now step up and lets get out of this fish can."_

EF-8 rises from the ship floor, and take his weapon and equipment. He steps next to the exit door. "Unit ready" he states.

After the door was opened, EF-8 walks down, holding his rifle, and scans the area for any possible enemy or hostile creature.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 19, 2008)

"Excellent landing." Kered mutters to no one in particular. The planet made him feel sticky, like he hadn't had a bath in days. "Well now, where are we and which way do we go?"


----------



## Max (Mar 19, 2008)

Surussk takes a nice deep breath, enjoying being on the ground again.  

"So much for low key Imperial presence.  That Star Destroyer looked pretty visible to me," he comments to no one in particular.

"So, does someone have a map to this place and a layout?  A little information will make breaking this guy out much easier."


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Alder jumps from the craft after the others and draws his saber. Better be ready he thinks to himself and looks at his companions. Hope they won't be too freaked out when it comes time to actually ignite it. *"Hopefully the intel was right about the garrison itself at least. Wouldn't want to take on a full legion."* He looks at Okeefe. *"Which way? You'll wait here right?"*


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 20, 2008)

Your first steps onto the soil of Felucia make it clear that this planet is truly alive. Massive mushrooms tower overhead, their overhanging edges creating a canopy that blocks out much of the planet’s sunlight. Every step on Felucian soil turns up insects and other fungi just beneath the surface. The noise of the jungle is loud and alien, full of the sounds of a hundred insects and animals moving through the mushroom swamps, all part of a living and vibrant ecosystem.

Cpt. Okeefe turns towards Alder and answers: "I think i can make the repairs to the ship, and it's landing place is sheltered by the jungle canopy. I don't think any of you have to worry about the Imperials finding the crash site. As for reaching the prison, i estimate it would probably be best if you'd try to make your way there on foot. The travel would take three days at the most." She divides what food the Banshee holds and uploads the coordinates in Kered's datapad.  The data seems to show that travel to the Imperial base takes etween 12 hours and three days.

[ I need 3 survival checks and 3 perception checks from each of you, and some RP'ing the travelling... Oh, and if you want to check out the looks of Sirona Okeefe, just type Platt Okeefe in Google Images...She's a relative...]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2008)

"I'd almost wish for a trooper armor in this kind of environment," Duella says as she takes the first few steps outside the Banshee. "Almost, but not quite. Sure they've got some environmental protection technobabble, but they just feel so stuffy."

*OoC:* Survival (1d20+2=14, 1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=19)
Perception (1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=20)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2008)

EF-8 starts walking, rifle in hand, scaning the surroundings for possible encounters. His sensors worked quite well with the modifications he received, as did his waterproof armor. 
"Self perceives high amounts of organic activity. Requesting Termination command"




Perception checks 
Survival checks


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 20, 2008)

*"Should be mostly harmless. But there are predators too so keep ready."* Alder answers to the droid.

Survival (1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=7)
Perception (1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=20)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 21, 2008)

Kered looks around. He takes in as much as he can as quickly as possible. 


Perception (1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=25) 

Survival (1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=20)


----------



## Max (Mar 22, 2008)

Surussk keeps his eyes moving as best he can, but the terrain is very distracting.

Perception rolls (1d20+8=10, 1d20+8=13, 1d20+8=13)
Survival rolls (1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=16)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 26, 2008)

Roughly half a day has passed as you all make your way through the dense growth of the jungle, navigating through dense undergrowth, busshes, branches and a whole lot of mud.
After a while you come to a terrain that's more muddy than plant-like, and it seems like there's been some rainfall because there are lots of puddles of water spread out across the terrain. 

Or it looks like water anyway. Most of you manage to avoid the puddles, just for safety's sake but Surussk accidentally steps in one and it isn't pleasant. Acid. Stingy. Ouch.
So it wasn't rain after all...

[Surussk takes 6 points of Acid damage, but doesn't receive any further burning.]

The next half of the day passes uneventfully...


----------



## Max (Mar 26, 2008)

After stepping in the acid puddle, Surussk limps along cursing at himself for not paying better attention.  His uncle has warned him many times that a warrior must always be alert to his surroundings.  Now Surussk has had a painful reminder of why.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 27, 2008)

Kered grimaced as he heard the acid sizzle on Surussk's leg. He silently noted to himself that the trans said nothing about the pain, even though it was rather obvious.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

Alder didn't notice the burns Surussk got until they camped for the night. When he does notice the burned flesh he looks surpriced. *"Wow. Was that from the bog? Why didn't you say anything?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2008)

*"Flesh bags usually complain abut any kind of wound and malfunction"* EF-8 states.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 28, 2008)

The next morning you break up camp and continue your way through the jungle as best as you can. After a while, you approach a wide 'lane', leading towards an open spot. On both sides of the lane you can see some gigantic purple mushrooms. Alder is curious and goes off inspecting one, which explodes with a bright green flash, causing 11 damage and momentarily blinding him [until GM says unblinded ]

You continue your way towards the open spot...


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 28, 2008)

OOC: Ouch. Completely blinded or blinded like "can see vague shapes and be able to walk around without needing someone to hold hands"?


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 28, 2008)

OOC: Can't really see right now, but it'll gradually get better (youll notice the in-game narrative). But don't forget you can Use the Force to a certain extent to guide you...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2008)

"Organics have too sensitive ocular sensors." EF-8 comments.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 28, 2008)

Alder walks to a mushroom and tumbles back as it explodes on his face. *"My eyes! By the Force, that hurts!"*

He scrambles up and tries to focus on his vision but sees nothing. Drawing to the Force he tries to ascertain his surroundings so that he can move without hindering others. Brushing dirt off of his clothes he remarks. *"Darn, that gave me a jumper. I'm alright though."*

OOC: okay, this is a bit pulling on the rules but on page 77 of the rulebook there is the _Sense Surroundings_ usage of UtF skill. I think it could be used to navigate even if blinded but that's ofcourse up to WG, since it isn't clearly said. I'll be taking 10 on UtF checks which gives me result 16. Should be enough to keep me from falling down and knowing general location of the others, right?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 28, 2008)

"By the Force eh? Not many people say that particular phrase." Kered grins as he hears the droids comments, "Yes EF, the flesh bags are rather tender. We are not made of metal alloys though friend."


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 28, 2008)

At Kered's remark Alder realizes he shouted the phrase out loud in his pain. He almost loses his composure but tries to keep a steady face. *"Yes, oh, pay no heed to that. I used to live near a place where some jedi held home. Must've catched on. I really should try not to use it, the imperials are not too fond of the word now days."* After a short pause he ads with a laugh. *"Then again, they are not too fond of us either anymore."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 28, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] I'd like to have Kered see if he knows Alder is lying, or at least not telling the whole truth. Perception +8

Don't worry, he won't say anything yet  [/sblock]

Kered smiles at Alder. "I'm afraid you are right. We don't seem to be popular with the Imperial Army at the moment. I have been wondering if that Destroyer was for us or not."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2008)

*"You should. Metal is 743.39876541249086 times more resilient than organic protein meshes. Self is happy to be made of druasteel."* EF-8 says, in what may be described as 'a droids idea of irony'


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: @ OnlytheStrong-> You can make a perception check but than you should give Blackrat the opportunity to make a countercheck (using the force or not); he's a jedi-in-hiding so he must have some skills at deception that way. @ the others: i'm still waiting for Max and Dalamar for some more RP before i launch into the next encounter...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2008)

"You know, for a bounty hunter, you sure are careless," Duella notes when Alder manages to cover himself in mushroom pollen. "Guess you were one of those that walk up to their prey and and beat it up instead of stalking them."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2008)

_"Humans and their secrets..."

"Self does not understand"

"Of course you don't, you are a soulless machine EF-8"

"Acknowledged"_


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 29, 2008)

The cacophony of noise created by insects and other animals makes it nearly impossible to hear the splash of your footsteps through the Felucian swamp. The open area you walk into resembles a large, shallow pool of water with narrow islands rising out of the water,
looking like stepping stones that are slightly too far apart to jump across. 
A faint mist hangs over the swampy ground, drifting over the still pool of water.

Alder feels something stir in the Force, and as you reach the first island, you can see a being rising up from his covered position: Tall and muscular, this bipedal being seems to be a member of the native Felucian species. The long, slender form of a rancor’s jawbone juts down from the Felucian’s hand, and the scout’s body is barely covered by a leafy loincloth. A tangle of tendrils around his face makes it impossible to see his eyes, and the mud and other foliage plastered to his body camouflages him against the backdrop of the
swamp.

Without warning, you can see 4 other Felucians coming forward and there undoubtedly are more of them nearby...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2008)

_"Destroy them EF-8"

"Affirmative self-friend Karnof"_

EF-8 Opens fire  with his blaster rifle.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 29, 2008)

Kered uses the droids blaster fire to sneak off into the brush.



Perception and stealth (1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=28)


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 29, 2008)

Alder can't see the creatures but he can sure sense their auras in the force. He draws his pistol but does not yet shoot. *"Hold your fire!"*

It seems he was too late already though since the shooting had began.

OOC: I had to read the corresponding rules to make sure I didn't miss anything. So because they have total consealment from me but not total cover the DC to sense them is 15. I'll be trying to sense them every round.

Actions this round:
Swift: UtF to Sense Surroundings: Sense Surroundings (1d20+6=20)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 29, 2008)

Initiative (1d20+9=15)

Duella wasn't familiar with native Felucians, but the others seemed to presume combat. She draws her pistols, but shouts to the others.
"Everyone, hold your fire!"
Turning to the first native they saw, she says, somewhat unsurely as she's not sure the other speaks Basic, "Greetings, we're here to get to know the Felucian landscape, but the environment hasn't been exactly pleasant so I'm sure you'll understand us being wary."

*OoC:* I think you can't Take 10 when in combat (or other stressful situation), Blackrat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: EF-8 will keep shooting. I perceive him as no much of a diplomat.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:* I think you can't Take 10 when in combat (or other stressful situation), Blackrat.



Ah, you're right. I thought I read and reread ALL the necessary rules, but I did miss that. I, corrected my post. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

OOC: i take it that, as a military being, Surussk shoots as well...i'll go on from there and hopefully Max will come back soon...

EF-8 and Surussk tried bravely to withstand what might've only been curiosity on the Felucian's part with firepower...but soon learned their mistake. As EF-8 and Surussk managed to gravely wound two of the Felucians, they immediately tried to take out what they were seeing as a threat. One of the Felucians jumped foreward and knocked EF-8 out cold with a whack to his servos (mostly unlethal damage, but unconscious..feel free to RP the blackout moment...). As for Surussk...he feel himself being lifted up in the air and then thrown forcefully against a tree, breaking most of the bones in his body. Thank the gods for the regenerative abilities of the Trando's though...with some time he might fully heal... (semi-unconscious, that is awake but unable to move or struggle much).

As for the others, the hostile intent of two of your party have caused the Felucians to take "precautions". Before you know it, you're all caught and hung tight from a pole, each carried by two strong Felucians. (think ROTJ Endor, when the protagonists are captured)
EF-8 is held in some sort of improvised cage and the Felucians don't seem to hold much love for the droid...

AFter a while of moving through the jungle, you all awaken (sort of) to see that youre brought down a path leading towards a village, with houses that seme to be made out of gigantic mushrooms and are illuminated by torches. Near the village fence you can see that the Felucian's have strung up diverse pieces of stormtrooper armor which they must've won as trophies in battle. These Felucians don't seem to hold a big love for the Empire...that may be your ticket out of here. And who know, maybe they can offer some help getting to the prison facility...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 5, 2008)

"Nice sets of armor you have there." Kered says staring at the stormtrooper shells. "Am I wrong in assuming you don't hold any love for the Empire? Is that why the Destroyer is sitting outside your planet?" He pauses a moment then adds, "Sorry for my companions shooting and all that, do you have a doctor that can tend the wounds?"


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

The Felucian looks at you quizically, since he doesn't seem to understand what you're saying. A translator might come in handy..and sign language is a bit hard when you're tied up...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 6, 2008)

Kered shrugs the best he can and tilts his head to the side, "What language do you speak?" he asks in every language he knows.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 6, 2008)

_Force users, and strong ones._ Alder thinks to himself when Surussk is thrown across the air. He calms his mind when they get tied up and listens to the Force.

OOC: Search feelings considering are we in imminent danger from these creatures. I believe I can now take 10?


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 6, 2008)

As hard as Kered tries, he doesn't get an answer from the Felucians. Alder searches his feelings and the Force points him towards a certain hut where there might live a translator...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 6, 2008)

Kered frowns rather dramatically. "Apparently I lack the skill to communicate properly with them. Please, when you speak, exaggerate your emotions. I'd prefer to have them know we did not mean hostilities."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2008)

EF-8 was knocked out. He falls backwards, still holding his blaster, and  while his sensors failed him, and his circuits where short circuiting, the droid suffered another personality change. The old imperial scientist personality, was released from the subconscious of the droid. Now EF-8 believes he is actually Karnof, in a droid shell. 
Big was the surprise he got when he awakes in the a cage, carried by a group of natives. His comrades were trying to communicate with the creatures, without any success. 
*"Interesting turn of events indeed. Though captive by enormous troglodytes, I am at least free from the droids core programing." *EF-8 says, in a naturally, English accented tone.


----------



## Max (Apr 7, 2008)

(OOC: sorry everyone.  I hadn't seen an email update in a while and thought the game was in a lull.  Whacking Surussk into a tree is an effective means of reminding me to check in more often and not depend on the email updates.    )

Pain...._I guess I'm still alive_....more pain......_not sure if that's a good thing_....a feeling of swinging back and forth......_and I feel seasick.  Now I know I'd rather be dead..._ 

Since his body insists on not dying, Surussk eventually opens his eyes to see that he is trussed up and being carried towards some kind of village.  Kered seems to be trying to talk to them, so Surussk will try his native tongue as well, on the off chance they speak trandoshan.

"Sorry for shooting at you.  I guess I react badly when surprised like that," he says in trandoshan.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2008)

*"The hut over there. We need to turn their attention to that hut."* Alder says nodding towards the hut he sensed. *"Don't ask me why, just do it."*
He reaches to the Force and picks up a rock levitating it towards the hut, trying to get the creatures' attention.

_I guess it's becoming useless to hide myself from these guys anymore. Kered already suspects anyway._ He thinks to himself as he controls the rock.

OOC: Well if this isn't too stresfull situation I'll take 10 on sensing surroundings and move light object.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2008)

*"And then again, another turn in the way of things!"* EF-8 proclaims. *"You, hulking native, look!"* the droid says to the creature carrying him, has he waves his hands toward the floating rock.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 7, 2008)

All the commotion caused by you stirs up qite a bit of life in the village. The guarding Felucians all try to put you "bakc to sleep", but before this happens you can see a wild haired man with a scarred face, dressed in stitched together cloth (forming some sort of robe) walking towards you. 

You are even more astonished when he lunges towards you all (except for EF-8) and slashes your ropes with a crude machete! Once you're all on the ground, he bows before you and strats talking to the Felucians in a gutteral tongue, than turning himself to you, he starts to talk in Basic: "Vazus Mandrake is the name. Apparently there's been somekind of mistake...the scouts tok you for Imperials. But i've cleared that out now, i can clearly see you're none of the sort. Except for the droid...he looks of Imperial make to me..."

"If you're wondering about my background; i was a Seperatist during the Clone Wars. My unit got killed and i managed to nurse myself back to health and arrived here. But that is my story..what is yours?"

He suddenly gets tense and quizzical look, because he is still not entirely convinced you're to be trusted. And he probably wonders what you're doing on Felucia anyway...


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2008)

*"Definetly not imperial I can tell you"* Alder says as he gets on his feet. *"Enemy of your enemy is a friend they say, and that makes us your and these creatures' friends."* He rubs his wrists and thrusts his hand forward to greet. *"Alder Antilles, bounty hunter, and on the run from the empire. These are my friends, all in the same situation"*

_Hopefully he didn't see the rock_ he thinks as he speaks. _Nor my "friends". It would be difficult to explain._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2008)

Duela was too busy cursing EF and Surussk's rash actions to notice anything before the ruckus starts. When the wild-looking man lunges at them with a machete, she inhales sharply and closes her eyes, expecting the worst.

She doesn't open them until the man starts speaking.
"A pleasure to meet someone who we can speak with," Duela says, visibly relieved. "Actually, we were looking for an Imperial facility with the intention of rescuing someone from there, when the natives and our group's more hotheaded individuals had a misunderstanding."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 7, 2008)

"Kered Rinos, and think you for getting us down.............." It suddenly dawns on Kered that EF-8's speech patterns have changed rather dramatically. He seems to forget the current situation and turns to EF, "Why did your speech change EF?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2008)

*"I will be delighted to tell you the very reason of it, IF there would be a way I could get down from this cage."* EF-8 replies to Kered, then he turns to Vazus *"I can assure you, I am more than willing to terminate those imperial fools, though you are right to claim that this droid is of imperial manufacture. This model was an invention of mine, but... well its a long story to be told from the back of this felucian native."*


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2008)

Just realising the change when Kered points it out, Duela looks in confusion at the previously tight-lipped, figuratively, droid that now sounded almost like a protocol droid.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 9, 2008)

Momentarily confused by the droids change, Kered forgets the current situation."Your invention? I am afraid you have lost me somewhere EF." He glances around and sees the native people and suddenly is very acutely aware of their situation. "Sorry for my rudeness. Thank you for freeing my friends and I. Our droid has currently........... changed somewhat. Mostly in speech pattern, but more to the point sir. My name is Kered Rinos. Before we dive into much needed and required details, may I ask if the Star Destroyer outside the planet's orbit has been there long?"


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 9, 2008)

Mandrake seems to be delighted to be able to talk in Basic again after what might've been a long time. "Yea, i saw something through my binocs that might've been traces of the Destroyer you mention. I reckon it arrived here shortly before you did, that's why the Felucians were so jumpy."

"Come to liberate someone?" Mandrake snorts "It'd be better if the facility was blown up, that's what i'd say. Matter of fact, i've still got some explosions left that'd do the job. I'd come with you guys if you weren't able to do it yourselves..."

He looks at EF-8 and says:" That's very remarkable, i used to fight on the ground with battle droids and this one shows a lot of independence. You sure it ain't broken?"
Although he used to be a soldier, it seems like he's having some difficulty understanding new technology...

He goes up to his cabin and when he comes back he shows you the explosives...for a man who doens't understand modern technology, he's got some reliable old explosives that could blow the facility skyhigh...

He abruptly turns to Duella, recognizing a leading capability in her, despite her apparent insecurity: "Well lady, i think it'd be best for you all to go speak to the Felucian Chief right now, he'll help to decide on your fate. But i'll go along as an interpreter and try to put in a good word for you...i hate the Empire from my weasely black guts..."

He then leads the way to the chief's hut...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2008)

> "Your invention? I am afraid you have lost me somewhere EF."




*"Although I'm technically EF-8, its creator personality, that is, I, have overwritten his comportamental core, so that I could express myself more freely, without dealing with him at all. It think I must thank these natives here to give me the chance for this. I will explain with luxury of detail, once I step on ground and not on this"* EF-8 pionts the cage.
To the man comment, EF-8 replies *"Of course this droid ain't broken, it's a masterpiece itself, the damage these creatures impaired to it was no more than a scratch  to its durasteel. And with all due respect, I hardly doubt you fought one of this." *


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 9, 2008)

Duela mentally kicks herself. No time to be turning timid over one failed first encounter.
"Thank you for your help, I don't know how things would've ended up without you here."

She will inquire about some of the local customs from Mandrake as they are led to the tribal chief so she can make as good an impression as she can.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 10, 2008)

You are led into a spacious hut (EF-8's been led out of his cage) where there's a large trone in the center. Standing before that throne you can see the chief, and Mandrake taking his place beside him to translate.
The shaman is obviously extremely old, and the tendrils around his head appear to be shrunken and damaged. The shaman has also seen his share of battles; his body is covered in scars, and one arm looks withered and blackened as though infected with some kind of shriveling disease.

You automatically all stand in a row before the chief, who strides past each of you while eyeing you closely. He stops before Alder, mumbles a little and the continues on towards Surussk and Kered. 

After a brief examination, the chief turns to the group and begins to speak.
Particularly, he wants to know who you are, why you have come to Felucia, and what you intend to do about the Empire.

He watches each one of you closely as you answer...


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 10, 2008)

_He can sense the Force in me!?_ Alder thinks as the creature inspects him. He will try to assure his impression and tacks to the Force, seeing if the chief is Force Sentive.

Alder nudges Duella and says. *"You speak, you're more convincing than the rest of us."*

OOC: I'll try to sense the force in him.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 10, 2008)

The Force is really flowing through the chief...his Force Powers equal those of a Jedi Knight...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 10, 2008)

"Name is Kered Rinos, to be honest........... we are wanted by the Empire. We came here to find an important person being held against their will. I cannot fully or justly answer what we intend to do about the Empire, as I am not totally sure what our overall goal is." he finishes with a shrug. He figured he might as well be honest, after all they did express hatred for the Empire first.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2008)

*"As much as I wish to speak on our defense dear Kered, I think it is more reliable to let our more charismatic "leader" to speak for us" *EF-8 suggests.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2008)

"Oh highly esteemed leader," Duela begins, stepping forward, "we have come to Felucia with the intention of saving someone from the clutches of the Imperial garrison situated on your homeground. Our main objective is to save said person, though we intend to cause as much damage as we can in the process. In fact, we have been outfitted with some explosives for just such use.
Without knowing how many soldiers there are in the garrison, it is impossible to say if we will be able to wipe out them all, or whether we are better off just sneaking in and recovering our target while leaving explosives at tactically chosen points."


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 13, 2008)

Once your woprds are translated, the chief stands back in silence and pauses for a moment that seems like an eternity...then Mandrake translates:

"He says he'll help you. You've clearly impressed him as he will guide you there himself. He'll need to meditate but it'd be best if you came back in the morning."

You step outside and stroll around the village for a while, taking in the moods of the noon time nature-life.

[I need perception checks and some RP'ing    ]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 14, 2008)

"That... was easier than I thought it would be," Duela says, somewhat amazed at how simple the meeting had been. "Guess I'm just that magnetic of a personality," she says jokingly.

*OoC:* Perception (1d20+7=20)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2008)

*"It seems your diplomatic skills are more sharp than what I originally thought. I must congratulate you, to take my metallic back part out of that hut in one piece." *Comments EF-8, without paying attention of his surrounding's.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 14, 2008)

*"Well spoken Duella."* Alder says with admiration. *"Now let's see if they have any food around here. I'm fed up with the space-rations."*

In his search for something edible, Alder still remembers to be mindfull of his surroundings.

OOC:
Take 10 on UtF to Sense Surroundings = 16
Perception (1d20+8=26)
I don't really know should I be able to spot anything if it's even moderately far away, being blind and all.


----------



## Max (Apr 16, 2008)

"Well done, Duela.  I think you can handle the talking anytime," says Surussk, respectfully.

As he walks around, Surussk will try and gauge what kind of weapons these villagers have and if they would be any help against Empire troops.

Perception roll (1d20+8=24)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2008)

"You do realize, EF and Surussk, that I wouldn't have had to be such a great talker if you hadn't started shooting, right? When I say 'hold your fire', I mean it, okay," Duela says, though she doesn't accuse the two. Rather, she pokes a bit of fun at them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2008)

"I told EF-8 to hold fire as well, but I'm afraid it is a battle droid, not much to do about it. Allthough, I see that we have injure one of these beasts severely. They are indeed strong creatures, no us could have take so much blaster shoots." EF-8 says, making a pause. "Interesting possibilities."


----------



## Max (Apr 16, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "You do realize, EF and Surussk, that I wouldn't have had to be such a great talker if you hadn't started shooting, right? When I say 'hold your fire', I mean it, okay," Duela says, though she doesn't accuse the two. Rather, she pokes a bit of fun at them.




"Ah, but for that to work you must say "hold your fire" BEFORE I fire," says Surussk with a toothy grin.  "Clearly the problem is you must talk faster."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2008)

*"Indeed" *Ef-8 adds to Suussk comment. *"Well then, what should we do now? There are plenty of possibilities. I would like our friend mechanic here fix some of the damage EF-8 suffered if we are to venture beyond this encampment. "* the droid says.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 20, 2008)

After repairing EF-8, Kered and the others all mount kybucks provided to them by Vazus Mandrake. EF-8 rides remarkably well for a droid, clearly he was designed to be as human like in his reflexes as possible. As you make ready to leave, you can hear an Imperial Speeder Bike's distinctive whining noise! You have been discovered!

It would be vital to start pursuing him and disabling the Imperial Scout Trooper before he manages to reach his abse, or the village will be destroyed and your rescue mission compromised!

You can currently barely make out the Speeder Bike's behind...you'll have to hurry to catch up. Fortunately (or unfortunately ?) Kybucks are very, very fast animals...

[The chase will have several rounds; i'll need you all to roll Init for me, and a ride check to move your kybucks in pursuit...kybuck stats posted below...]


Kybuck CL 1
Medium beast 2
Init +4; Senses Perception +2
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 14 (flat-footed 11), Fort 9, Will 11; +1 natural armor
hp 7; Threshold 9
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 12 squares
Melee bite +2 (1d6+2) or
kick +2 (1d4+2)
Base Atk +1; Grp +4
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 12, Dex 16, Con 8, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 12
Special Qualities dash
Feats Skill Focus (Jump)
Skills Jump +12
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Dash—Unlike many other beasts, kybucks can move at incredibly high
speeds overland. They have a maximum velocity of 90 km/h.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 20, 2008)

Duella guides her new mount to pursuit.
"Don't let him get away!"
She draws her blaster pistol even as she looks for the best time for their side to shoot.

*OoC:* Draws blaster and uses Born Leader.
Initiative (1d20+9=15)
Ride (1d20+4=19)


----------



## Max (Apr 20, 2008)

Surussk hops on one of the beasts and gives chase.  He'll draw his blaster carbine (in pistol mode) as soon as he can and look for an open shot.

Initiative;ride (1d20+7=20, 1d20+2=19)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2008)

*"Destroy the imperial! Now!"* EF-8 fires his blaster rifle.




OOC: 
Initiative = 22 
Rifle Attack 
Rifle Damage 
PS: Invisible castle loves me! For the first time!


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 21, 2008)

Alder is having trouble with the kybuck. He has never been good with animals and now the creature is obviously not on his side. *"Blasted beast, move!"* He curses as he tries to spur the mount.

Init (1d20+7=15)
Ride (1d20+3=11)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 21, 2008)

Kered jumps up onto the beast, and flips off the other side. "Don't wait for me!" He tries to get unto the creature again, and promptly falls off, "Alder, wait for me.



[sblock=rolls] Wasn't sure if Dex went with Init or not, dont' have the book around.  Init and ride (1d20=13, 1d20+2=7) [/sblock]


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 24, 2008)

Surprisingly enough EF-8 seems to be the best rider of them all, his 'flexible' programming allowing him to ride with ease. He quickly rides at the head of the group (+2 ride check for the remainder of the adventure). Following him is Surussk, who's jungle-born abilities can now fully manifest themselves and who rides his kybuck very naturally (same bonus here). Third in line is Duella, who's trying to encourage the group to fire at the speeder, which fails becauxse he is to far. Nonetheless, it looks like you'll soon be in reach... Alder rides next to Duella, being accepted by his kybuck that advances in a long stride. Which leaves...Kered. 
After stumbling off his beast a few times, the creature's clearly agravated. It manages to (barely) cling on to the rest of the group, but Kered doesn't look like he's having a nice ride...( -2 bonus to Ride, alas).

The second zone of the chase is a massive fungal swamp. In this zone, shallow pools of water litter the landscape, and the kybucks send up huge splashes as their hoofed feet pass through the puddles. Large, multicolored fungi droop low over the landscape, and huge birds swoop down to scoop up prey. The fungal swamp is so thick that the heroes can hardly see in front of them; anything beyond 20 squares is out of their line of
sight. The kybucks have no difficulty navigating the swampy terrain, though the heroes feel as though the jungle is closing in on them...

[I need DC 10 ride checks again (take the bonusses into account). EF-8 and Surussk also have a chance to shoot at the scout trooper (long distance).]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2008)

EF-8 rides on the beast  with ease, and shoots the trooper coldly in the back. 


[sblock=ooc] Can I use my previous rolls for attack and damage? They were not used and are too damn good to pass by! can I can I can I???  ^_^[/sblock]


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 24, 2008)

EF-8 squeezes off two blaster bolts: the first one hitting the trooper in the back, causing immediate death as the body lumps forward on the speeder bike. His second bolt manages to explode the speeder bike as well...

Alas, a second scout trooper had been waiting in the bushes and takes the place of the downed one, as your pursuit continues.

[Okay, ride checks everyone and an attack from Surussk...]

[recomended audio listening: the bike chase from ROTJ  ]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 24, 2008)

Kered latches on to the beast with determination only a Zabrak could have. "Cursed beast! Remind me to practice riding when we get a spare moment!"

Ride check #2 (1d20=17)


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2008)

"Dammit, where's the gas pedal on this thing?"

Ride (1d20+4=17)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 27, 2008)

OOGM: (Blackrat, Max ?)


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 28, 2008)

Alder isn't having luck with his mount. Trying not to get thrown off, he can't keep up with the others.

Ride (1d20+3=8)

OOC: Sorry, weekends are not good for me when it comes to PbP'ng.


----------



## Max (Apr 29, 2008)

Surussk lines up his shot with the single-minded intensity of a warrior.  In the process he sort of forgets about needing to stay on his mount......

Ride check w/temp bonus (1d20+4=8)
shot;damage (1d20+4=21, 3d8=7)

ooc: as mentioned in the ooc thread, I'm on vacation and not checking internet very often.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 30, 2008)

Surussk's shot only manages to wound the scout trooper, causing him to get less control over his vehicle: the speeder is wobbling dangerously from left to right...but it's still advancing.
Surussk and Alder are starting to lag behind the group, as Duella, Kered and EF-8 ride ahead, next to each other. They manage to find their way out of the swampy terrain, only to be confronted by a second scout trooper! Now they have one trooper (wounded) ahead of them, and another one behind them! (both are in long range)

Following the path, there seems to be a decision to be made: the path branches off in 2 paths. One appears to go through some thick foliage, the other one goes through the hollowed-out trunk of a massive Felucian tree... (i need decisions on which path Duella, Alder and Kered all decide to take. Not necessarily together...)



Meanwhile, Surussk and Alder get lost somewhere in the undergrowth and have to try to navigate their way out of this swamp (ride and perception checks, please).


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 30, 2008)

For a moment, Duela considers going through the trunk. Then she realises that there might be something that could snag her off her mount, and decides that the foliage is the better choice. 
If she has a chance, she takes a shot at the wounded trooper. 

Pistol at Long range (1d20-5=4)


----------



## Blackrat (May 5, 2008)

OOC: Is Alder still blind? If that's so, I'm going to drop behind and just try to find my way out before setting to the general direction the others went.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2008)

The droid shoots at the trooper, but his rifle found no mark. The blaster volt carbonized one of the plants that sprouted out of the swamp.

OOC: a 4


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 6, 2008)

OOC: SOrry Blackrat, plot inconsitency -> Alder should be fine now. RL's been tough with a lot of problems lately and i apparently looked it over the head. But w'll keep playing! Right now i need to know, appart from Surussk and Alder, what route you're all taking -> the hollow tree trunk (massive one, so more like a tunnel) or the path through the undergrowth and shrubs and all...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2008)

OOC: Undergrowth path


----------



## Blackrat (May 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, in that case, the chase continues [/sblock]
Alder tries to spur his kybuck but it isn't his day. He continues to follow the others from distance, trying to catch up and cursing the creature, before realizing his growing anger, and calms down.

Ride (1d20+2=13)


----------



## Max (May 8, 2008)

Surussk manages to reassert who is in charge with his riding beast and resumes the chase.  Now, where did those troopers go?

Ride and Perception check (1d20+4=24, 1d20+8=15)


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 16, 2008)

[OOC: Allright, i'll be skipping ahead a little bit, because this is getting in a slump and having to wait constantly till everybody's posted wears this game down. So we'll be getting to the prison infiltration part...]

After a long chase which seemed to go by in the blink of an eye (think a very fast speeder chase), it was Surussk who eventually managed to jump on the trooper's speeder and simply snapping his neck!

Alder lagged behind a bit, and the chief got up to him. [this'll be continued in a private e-mail]

Soon the whole party got out of the jungle and you could all see...

A relatively squat, two-story building in characteristic Imperial style: gray walls with a slight outward slant, no visible windows, and a plain visage that leaves no room for accoutrements. The second story of the building is visibly smaller than the ground floor, and blinking lights line the top floor’s edges. A large set of blast doors denotes the ground floor entry to
the building, while a single gun turret (which appears to be an E-Web blaster built into the wall) juts out a few meters to the door’s left.

Otherwise, there are no other visible entrances or exits to the facility.
Stormtroopers stand guard at the facility’s blast doors, while the low hum of speeder engines indicates that there might be scout troopers on patrol nearby. Additionally, you hear heavy thudding sounds in the distance, along with the noises of plants being crushed, indicating the presence of a walker of some kind.

Fortunately, the Felucian chief is aware of a secret entrance. He leads you to the northwest corner of the building, where a ventilation grate barely hangs on its bolts... He motions that he'll have to leave you now, to get back to his village.


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2008)

"I suggest we wait a while to see if any patrols pass here during their round, and then enter right after they've passed the spot," Duela says. "We also want to have the grate back in place once we've crawled inside to avoid suspicion."


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 18, 2008)

The chief nods, apparently understanding Duella, then leaves.
After a while you can ehar Felucian battle cries...apparently there's a small Felucian army keeping the troopers busy outside the main gate! That should leave you enough time to get in.

[OOC: whos gonna break the grate? Strength check...]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2008)

*"I shall make use of my raw power in this situation, allow me." *EF-8 says, making his way to the gate. He tries to break through. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1599874/


----------



## Blackrat (May 19, 2008)

*"Well that's as good distraction as any."* Alder comments as the fighting begins on the other side. He looks at EF as it starts on the grate and reminds the droid. *"Just don't wreck it totally. We need it to look intact."*


----------



## Max (May 19, 2008)

It looks to Surussk like the droid can handle the grate, so the Trandoshan keeps his eyes looking around and up for any trouble.  He has his carbine ready in case any Imperials stumble across the group.

If EF needs assistance then Surussk will give him a hand.


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 22, 2008)

Alder's words have a bit of a prophetic ring to them....since EF-8 clearly hasn't fully mastered the control over his Strength yet. WHen he's done there doesn't seem to be a grate left...
Nonetheless, it looks like Imperial patrols'll be busy so everyone can easily sneak inside the base.

Once inside, you see an interior that reminds you of Sel Zonn Station: all clean walls & doors in full, bright Imperial metal. There are several markers with directions pointing out stations: medical bay, defense turret, communications center, prison block. There's also a computer terminal nearby, and there don't seem to be any troopers in this corridor (since most of them are probably busy fighting the Felucian uprising).


----------



## Blackrat (May 22, 2008)

*"Kered, would you mind taking a look at that console and see if you can find out anything usefull."* Alder says and moves a bit further down the corridor and draws the lightsaber, but refrains from igniting it before there's actually any trouble ahead. He looks at the markers. *"Well I guess it's the prison block we're going to?"*


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2008)

"Does anyone know how to operate an E-Web?" Duela asks as she looks at the sign for 'defense turret'. "Seriously speaking, we want to shut down their communications before we leave, so they can't send a distress signal."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2008)

EF-8 looks with satisfied face at his task. *"Well it seems I built this droids with more power than I thought. My unmatched intelligence and skills don't stop to amaze me. Remind me, that when we secure that prisoner, to start producing this units once again. I can certainly tell, how will the emperors face looks, when he finds out that Karnof is still alive!" *Suddenly , the droid appears to notice the current situation.* "Yes"* he replies to Duella *"Someone should hack the computer terminal an access the communication system to block it. Additionally, the turrets could be disabled, to give our felucian friends more time to slaughter. Another good idea is to use the communication panel to give false orders to the troopers, and send them wander through the jungle, away from here. "*


----------



## Dalamar (May 23, 2008)

"I was actually thinking of going the dirt-simple way of just blowing them up," Duella answers EF. "But sowing confusion might be a better idea."


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 24, 2008)

((OOC: for those of you who don't encessarily check for themselves, there's a major OOC update  ))


----------



## Max (May 28, 2008)

"The diversion won't last forever.  Let's figure out where this guy is in the prison, break him out, blow some stuff up, and then get out of here," says Surussk.

Surussk maintains a guard position, weapon ready and pointing in the direction he thinks trouble is most likely to appear.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2008)

" A most ascertained proposition." EF says, at the time he takes his rifle at the ready.


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 29, 2008)

Kered gets access to the computer terminal, bt he doesn't seem able to do very much. Matter of factly, he can only control the doors in the facility. All or most of them seem unlocked, due to the confusion of the Felucian attack. 

A good option seems to be to go to the communication center first, since the heroes wish to block the Imperial communications. Perhaps they'll be able to slice a computer there...

The communications center helps route all of the Imperial communications on Felucia. Originally, the prison facility was a communications station before it was converted into a holding area for political prisoners. As such, a large portion of this room features advanced communications equipment. However, Felucia is a backwater planet, so there is usually little going on to justify any kind of largescale
activity, though the communications center doesseem to coordinate with the Victory-class Star Destroyer in orbit...

The heroes enter the communications center by surprise [surprise attack round, y'all amke the first move...Initiative+actions]

The bulk of this room is taken up by computers and other communications arrays. The far wall juts outward slightly to make
room for a massive computer column, which obviously forms the
base of the satellite dish attached to the top of the facility. Blinking
lights and flashing monitors indicate that the station is obviously in
constant communication with someone, and displays show sensor
readouts from around the station and elsewhere on Felucia.

Three Imperial communications officers sit at their computer stations, two in the circular side of the room, and one across from the door. Duella notices his rank indicates a lieutenant and he sems to be supervising the other two comm operators...he's startled when he sees you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2008)

EF-8 takes aim. *"If you pronounce a word or press a button, it will be the last action, of your pathetic lives. Now away from the control panel imperial meat bags!"* the droid orders, aggressively.


----------



## Max (May 29, 2008)

Surussk considers opening fire immediately, but glances quickly at Duella to see if that is the plan, this time.

ooc: If Duella's initiative is after Surussk's, then he delays until Duella goes so he can follow her lead and not get in trouble for shooting too quickly.  Of course, if Duella goes first then he will automatically be after her.

Initiative (1d20+8=20)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 4, 2008)

*combat in comm center*

Duella? Alder? ev. Kered?..anyone?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2008)

"Lieutenant, I suggest you tell your men to step away from the computers so no-one needs to get hurt," Duela says, pointing her blaster at the commanding officer. "You don't stand a chance against us."

*OoC:* Initiative (1d20+9=17)
Intimidate: Persuasion with Force Point (1d20+8=25, 1d6=4), total 29.

Sorry, I somehow managed to miss the update for several days.
By the rules, intimidation is a full-round action, but I was hoping that the situation allows for her to make it during the surprise round. If not, she will simple tell the others to hold fire and intimidate on her turn during the first actual round.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 5, 2008)

The communication personell stops doing what they were busy with, and look surprised to see the team. The young officer speaks:
"I'm lieutenant Aden. I am a rising star in the Imperial Army. I will not take your words for granted..." and the he turns to the 2 other soldiers: "Dispose of them!"

Surprisingly, he seems courageous for an Imperial Officer, as he draws his blaster and immediately shoots at Duella, dealing 13 points damage! 

[OOC: here's the deal, the officer didn't get a surprise round so he managed to harm Duella. The other soldier's aren't as lucky. So you can state 2 actions for 2 subsequent rounds....]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2008)

*"If thats the way you wanted then, prepare to start falling little star"* he said before aiming with mortal presicion at the lieutenant .

Rifle Attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1617051/
Rifle Damage: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1617057/

EF-8 got a natural 20, but I'm not sure how critical hits are treated in saga. i guess its just double damage, but if there is a confirmation roll, by all means, roll it yourself WG


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 6, 2008)

Alder takes shots at the lt. with his westar pistol while moving to take any possible cover that might be in the room.

[sblock=OOC] My apologies for being absent. There has been three cumulative circumstances restraining me. First and foremost, I have spent all my free time this week on preparing for an important exam. It was yeasterday and went quite well in case anyone was interested. Second, I've had general difficulties with internet and third, the EN World specifically is being hard to connect to lately, as I'm sure everyone else has noticed too.

My general difficulties with internet are currently preventing me from getting to invisible castle also, so if you'd be kind enough to do the rolling for me WG.

Alder's attack +4, damage 3d6+2[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2008)

"We want to end this fast, guys!"
The blaster shot got her pretty bad, and Duela found it harder to keep her aim. She didn't that let her stop leading the way for the others, though. She takes a shot at the lieutenant while looking for some cover.

[sblock=OoC]13 damage exceeds Duela's Treshold, so she is currently at -1 to all rolls.
Using Born Leader to grant everyone +1 to attack and taking a shot at the officer, Blaster at -1 (1d20+4=18, 3d4+1=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Max (Jun 9, 2008)

Surussk snaps off a quick shot that goes wide.  Obviously this "don't shoot first" rule will need to go.  It has thrown off the Trandoshan's timing completely!

He will move to cover if anything is available.

Attack and damage (1d20+4=8, 3d8+1=7)


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 9, 2008)

Through combined forces, your blasts manage to kill the Lieutenant...
As for Surussk, he seems to be lucky in his unfortune: the shot goes wide but reflects on a surface and scratches one of the troopers' arm.

The two troopers are on either side of the group: they duck in a defensive position and both of them fire a blast from their pistols, both of them missing you by a hair. No doubt their next shot'll be luckier...

[OOC: so there's a trooper L and a trooper R]


----------



## Max (Jun 10, 2008)

Surussk steadies himself, and fires at Trooper L (hopefully to good effect).  If Surussk didn't make any useful cover last round, he will continue to seek some this round.


Attack and damage rolls (1d20+4=18, 3d8+1=10)

Remember his Devastating Attack ability, if he hits (and it proves relevant).


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 10, 2008)

Duela curses; she had hoped that they wouldn't be drawn into a long shootout. Regardless, she takes a shot at Trooper L.
[sblock=OoC]Blaster at -1 (1d20+4=10, 3d4+1=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2008)

"Ah troopers! I don't know why but your pain screams have that something that sounds like music to my ears" EF-8 says, letting his rifle fall from his hands and trying totrip  the trooper with his stun baton.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 12, 2008)

Duella's shot doesn't manage to do alot, but Surussk's brutal tactics seem to carry more effect...he stops the left guard's breathing in quite a gory way... So EF-8 manages to trip the right trooper who wrecks his ankle (immobilized).

[OOC: this ends combat, you can try and talk to the other trooper or you can torture him...but only make this even messier if you really want to...we're no sith you know  ]

Kered manages to datat slice into the communications computer and turns up the following message:
//ROUTED . . . SECURITY ENCRYPTION CONFIRMED
//FROM PRAKITH CITADEL COMM CENTER VIA HOLONET NODE
6673-ALPHA
//FROM NODE 6673-ALPHA VIA STAR DESTROYER ASSIDUOUS
Priority 1 Message Follows:
Prepare former Admiral Gilder Varth for transfer to the Citadel.
Inquisitor Draco will be arriving within a standard Felucian
day/night cycle to take custody of the prisoner. You are instructed
to have your medical technicians ensure that Varth is fully rested
and at his highest possible strength.
Interrogation chemicals should be administered to Varth upon
notification that the Inquisitor has arrived on Felucia. Varth will be
transferred by shuttle to the Assiduous before Inquisitor Draco takes
custody. Time from administration of interrogation chemicals to
transfer to the Inquisitor’s personal transport should fall within an
acceptable window of 27 to 54 minutes.
//END TRANSMISSION

He also manages to put a hold to communications AND alarms: "This'll throw them off, and they'll be thinking it to be interference from the local flora. And this were boring communications anyway..."

Now: if you wish you can plant the explosives in this room, or you can wait and plant them somewhere else. Also, the follwing rooms can be explored on this floor~> Defense Turret, Medical Center, Prison Block.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2008)

EF-8 limits to draw his weapon and terminate the trooper that was still breathing. *"Troopers, they don't know anything. Now that we have secured this area, I propose to investigate the prison block. Can you access the cameras of this place Kered? It wil be nice to know if we are going to face some resistance there"*


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 12, 2008)

*"What the! By the Force! You can't just kill helpless prisoners!"* Alder yels in surprice on EF's action.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 13, 2008)

Kered tries his hand at slicing once again, however with meager results.
"It appears closing down communication has closed down surveillance camera's as well. Good news is they won't be able to spot us as well. Both sides are blindsided..."

"However, this message here looks pretty urgent. It was sent yesterday so the Imperial Inquisitor can arrive within the hour...and i don't think that's a guy we want to meet...But the Felucian assault going on should buy us anough time to get out of here, i reckon."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"What the! By the Force! You can't just kill helpless prisoners!"* Alder yels in surprice on EF's action.




*"On the contrary, I can, as I have just done so."* the droid states, then kicks the dead corpse *"As I will do with the other ones, if they prove useless. The Empire must pay, and it will, as certain as I am... well... "was"... whatever..." *EF-8 makes silence.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2008)

Duela punches the droid, only to regret it.
"Yes, the Empire will pay! No, we will not lower ourselves to their level!" she yells at the droid, rubbing her tender knuckles. "If I ever see or hear of you executing a surrendered prisoner again, I'm pushing you to a trash compactor myself!" 
For a moment it looks like she is going throw another punch, but then she turns away. "Let's move it, we want to get out of here ASAP."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2008)

Slightly moved by the hit, the droids head turns from Alder to Duela *"I'm sick of your moralistic comments. You have no idea what these people have done to me! They showed no mercy with an unarmed and inoffensive scientist! I will not have it with them. I WILL NOT!" *The menacing red eyes of the droid glow more intensively.* "And you won't tell me that I can't take theirs lives, for they have done exactly that with me!"*


----------



## Max (Jun 16, 2008)

Surussk seemed quite impassive when the droid executed the prisoner, neither approving nor condemning of the action.  However....

"We don't have time to argue this out now.  We need to grab our target and run.  I'm heading to the prison block to find him. Join me?"  Suiting actions to words, the trandoshan heads towards the prison block, weapon at the ready.  He's assuming he'll run into guards and so is proceeding with care.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2008)

Alder's shock was displaced with surprice and puzzlement. The droid displayed very humane behavior. Too much for a droid actually. *"Okay. It is clear we don't have time for this now, but when we get back to the ship, I'm going to need some time with you EF. I want to get to know you better."* With that he turns to follow Surussk, blaster in hand.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2008)

EF starts following the Trandoshan, running next to Alder he says *"Very well, we shall talk, if that suits you well."* The droid loads a new energy pack in his blaster rifle.

OOC: I wish the blaster rifles could do that "chak chack" noise the shotguns make.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Surussk takes the lead as everyone follows him down the corridor that seems to lead to the prison block.A narrow corridor flanked on each side by smaller chambers leads to massive double doors made of heavy steel. Beyond the doors lies a large holding area where several prisoners linger anxiously. Each of the two smaller rooms flanking the hall seem built for defense, both against intruders and against escaping prisoners.

You quickly notice that it's not like other Imperial detention centers...at least for Duella and EF-8 who've no doubt seen those before.

The prison block features a large open space, which is nonetheless very well secured. The space is filthy and all prisoners are ketp together (more or less), without exception for a former Imperial Admiral. Currently, you can see 4 prisoners lingering there and one of them (a slightly overweight man with close-cropped gray hair and a bushy mustache. He has clearly seen better days; his right eye is swollen and bruised, and a trail of dried blood stains the corner of his mouth.) appears to be Admiral Varth, who you've been sent to rescue.

Unlike the other locations in the base, this one seem fairly well monitored.

Too well monitored.

Apparently some alarm system cuaght you and the guards attack as soon as all of you enter! There are 3 of them, dressed in standard Imperial uniform. One hits Surussk for 12 points of damage, another hits EF-8 for 4 points of damage and the third one misses...

[OOC: Combat round again, folks. Also be sure to..think creative when you're up against a strong enemy...]


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 20, 2008)

((bump))


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2008)

"Everyone, concentrated fire! And take cover!"
Duela seeks cover before opening fire with her pistol.

*OoC:* are the imperials in the two rooms flanking the hall?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 20, 2008)

*"Eat laser shot imperial scum!" *EF 8 says, with joy in his droid voice.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1634408/


----------



## Max (Jun 22, 2008)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:* are the imperials in the two rooms flanking the hall?




OOC: Good question.  I am also wondering that.  Also, is the admiral locked away from the other prisoners in some way, or is he just standing by himself?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC also: Somesort of map would be nice, if you can .


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 23, 2008)

((i'll see what i can do))


----------



## Max (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC: so if we stumped you with the map request, I think a clearer written description of how the rooms are laid out and where everyone is would work fine for us to make our moves.  Surussk is probably just going to shoot at everything that moves, anyway.


----------

